# New Thrunite Ti



## Dutcheee (Dec 15, 2014)

Another great looking AAA flashlight:

http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-ti/

via hkequipmen.net no shipping costs. 

TiXPL E-Coupon makes it $27,50 total price

Just ordered one. Wonder if it takes efest 10440..


----------



## kj2 (Dec 15, 2014)

Specs says it supports max 3V, so a 10440 is kinda risky.. When you've received it, tell how the clip holds on. Doesn't look like a sturdy one.


----------



## yoyoman (Dec 15, 2014)

I've read that the Ti3 does not support li-ions. Someone tried and it went poof. The Ti uses a different emitter, XP-L. Not sure if it will support li-ions. But it should be floody due to the larger die. I think the XP-L is an interesting choice for an AAA light, even if it doesn't support li-ions. Mine is the way, too.

I have a Ti3 and it is very nice and has plenty of output on an Eneloop. Good runtime, too.


----------



## kreisl (Dec 15, 2014)

Ti3 has 120lm, selfbuilt measures 175lm






TiTi has 162lm, selfbuilt must measure (rule of three) 175*162/120 = 236.25lm

Let's see selfbuilt's review.


----------



## Dutcheee (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks promising lumen wise!
Still looking for an upgrade of my i3S. The DQG SS AAA didn't pull it off. Unreliable en too low max output. Greats size, magnet and luminous O-ring, but I primarily need a good UI (low-high), high optional output and proper runtime on lower setting. 
Hope the Ti pulls it off. Optional blasting on 10440 (400 lumen?) would make it a new EDC for me I think.


----------



## jruser (Dec 15, 2014)

Any chance for a NW version? That would go nicely with my NW T10T and T20T.


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 15, 2014)

It looks a lot like a Maratac...


----------



## Glofindel (Dec 15, 2014)

I got Ti3 for few weeks and really happy with it so just ordered one.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 16, 2014)

jruser said:


> Any chance for a NW version? That would go nicely with my NW T10T and T20T.


 

* No, there is absolutely no chance at all whatsoever.



The Ti is using the XP-L V4.
The XP-L goes to V5 and V6.
I know the V5 is considered cool white.
So the V4 is likely in the neutral white region.

Notice, Nitecore does not specify it is cool white.
However, Amazon lists the Ti as neutral white.

I believe Thrunite created the Amazon listing,
as it contains a ridiculous listing error,
as most other Amazon listings start off with made by Thrunite.



  Industrial & Scientific < Industrial Hardware  < Chains


* Yes there is a chance


----------



## BillSWPA (Dec 17, 2014)

For whatever it is worth, last Christmas I ordered a dozen TiS lights, taking advantage of a nice discount on packages of 6 through the Thrunite USA store. Ten of them have been given out. One has broken. To the best of my knowledge, the other 9 are going strong.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Dec 17, 2014)

Dutcheee said:


> Looks promising lumen wise!
> Still looking for an upgrade of my i3S. The DQG SS AAA didn't pull it off. Unreliable en too low max output. Greats size, magnet and luminous O-ring, but I primarily need a good UI (low-high), high optional output and proper runtime on lower setting.
> Hope the Ti pulls it off. Optional blasting on 10440 (400 lumen?) would make it a new EDC for me I think.


Why cant you use 10440's in your i3S? I did all the time, back when I had one.


----------



## yoyoman (Dec 18, 2014)

I use a 10440 in my i3S without issues. It does get wam on H and then I ramp down to M. I've read the Ti3 does not support li-ion (it goes poof) and I don't think the Ti will support li-ions either. But the output of the Ti3 is fine with an Eneloop - no complaints and I like the L>M>H mode sequence. The Ti uses the XPL emitter and should have a floody, useful beam profile and, hopefully, efficient.


----------



## Dutcheee (Dec 18, 2014)

kj2, will let you know if the clip is any good. I like the fact that it can be mounted in both ways.

I do use efest 10440's in my i3S and it is crazy bright. Most of the time I just use eneloop for longer runtimes and being able to drain it completely. The i3S is also pretty banged up now. 
I like stainless steel / Titanium. And I dislike the mode sequence on the i3S. The M-H-L sequence kills my night vision.

Replaced it with the DQG AAA wich size is perfect. Loved the looks. But it is faulty (usually only works in low, unless I tap it on a hard surface), eats o-rings and the customer service is bad. Wrote them a couple of times, they should send a replacement driver but still havent received it (3 months ago).
An EDC light has to be bulletproof.
Besides that, 10440 hardly increases the lumen output of the DQG, wich I like in certain situations. And output on eneloop is too low for my liking. So I'm back to my i3S now.

The thrunite Ti is a bit bigger than the DQG but hopefully can replace the i3S. I think I'll glue a Neodymium magnet on the tail if I like it. I use these lights a lot on my car restauration and the magnet on DQG came in handy. When it's able to handle 10440 with super high lumen output would just be an unexpected bonus. It should be the brightest of the three on eneloop though.

Hopefully someone is bold enough to try and confirm 10440 works or


----------



## torchflux (Dec 18, 2014)

Dutcheee said:


> I think *I'll glue a Neodymium magnet on the tail* if I like it. I use these lights a lot on my car restauration and the *magnet on DQG came in handy*.


fwiw, EagleTac's new D25AAA comes from the factory with a tail magnet.


----------



## Dutcheee (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks, hadn't seen that one. 
But I prefer the titanium looks. Also like the firefly mode on the thrunite Ti. So I guess I'll glue a magnet to it, give it a polish and see how it looks / works.


----------



## drum corp (Dec 19, 2014)

I just purchased this from hkequipment on ebay. Should receive it in about a week. Does anyone have any suggestions for what type of battery would be best to use? On their website it states "working voltage: 0.9-3 volts". Thanks.


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 19, 2014)

drum corp said:


> I just purchased this from hkequipment on ebay. Should receive it in about a week. Does anyone have any suggestions for what type of battery would be best to use? On their website it states "working voltage: 0.9-3 volts". Thanks.



IMO this light goes well with an Energizer Lithium primary battery which does not stress too much the light from the thermal standpoint. Also a NiMH will be good.

I just ordered one from hkequipment too and I will surely use a lithium primary in it like on all my AAA lights.


----------



## yoyoman (Dec 19, 2014)

Here is a post about someone trying a li-ion with a Ti3 - actually a link to a German Flashlight Forum. They use a li-ion charged to 3.8V and the Ti3 went poof. The Ti is a different light with a different emitter (XP-L), but I'm planning on sticking to Eneloops.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...150-lumens!)&p=4494055&viewfull=1#post4494055


----------



## drum corp (Dec 19, 2014)

Good info Kilovolt and yoyoman, thanks. I may contact the seller and ask his recommendation too. don't want to blow the lite up!


----------



## Dutcheee (Dec 19, 2014)

Thrunite is kinda vague on the 10440 issue on their facebook page. Please let us know what they replied drum corp.

Most lights that work fine on 10440 are not being advertised as such.
Because the LED (and maybe driver?) differs from the Ti3, it could still be fine. But absolutely no guarantee.


----------



## drum corp (Dec 19, 2014)

I emailed hkequipment and asked them which battery would be best to use and their reply: "_We prefer use eneloop AAA, Thanks_". I guess that's what I'll be using unless someone wants to test these lites with 10440 and see what happens!


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 20, 2014)

drum corp said:


> I emailed hkequipment and asked them which battery would be best to use and their reply: "_We prefer use eneloop AAA, Thanks_". I guess that's what I'll be using unless someone wants to test these lites with 10440 and see what happens!



This:


----------



## gyjlaw (Dec 22, 2014)

Impressive light. Perfect for EDC and self defense with its 162 lumens strobe. One thing I dont understand is why most manufacturer of light of this size "hide" the strobe/self defence function deep within. I dont think in an emergency situation you have the time to twist it a few times to get to strobe.


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 22, 2014)

gyjlaw said:


> Impressive light. Perfect for EDC and self defense with its 162 lumens strobe. One thing I dont understand is why most manufacturer of light of this size "hide" the strobe/self defence function deep within. I dont think in an emergency situation you have the time to twist it a few times to get to strobe.



The reason is that most people hate these modes with a passion (myself included) and if you spend some time here on the forum you will be able to understand this. Besides in case of a real emergency you don't really have time to fumble in your pockets to find the keys and the attached flashlight and switch it on.


BTW: :welcome:


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't wanna make anyone fly into a jealous rage,
but my Ti Ti will be delivered today.
Nanny-Nanny Boo-Boo.


Edit: Post 1000!


----------



## yoyoman (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm interested in your impressions of the XP-L emitter in an AAA light and if you win the tint lottery.


----------



## H.J.M. (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes I'm interested in the results of the tint lottery


I also purchased one of these lights but it won't arrive until sometime in January. 


Hjm


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 23, 2014)

Obviously very exciting.
The box matches my red/white/silver Christmas decor!


----------



## Raven-burg (Dec 23, 2014)

More, more, more please Gordo!!!!
Stop teasing us!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## CatsTide (Dec 23, 2014)

GordoJones88 said:


> Obviously very exciting.
> The box matches my red/white/silver Christmas decor!


Curious when you ordered. I ordered on 12/17 and had a hope that I would get it by Christmas. The status still says awaiting fulfillment. I emailed them yesterday and got a response:
Dear valued customers,

We are out of office from Dec 23,2014 to Dec 28,2014 as Christmas is coming.


I will get back to your emails on Dec 29,2014.


Merry Christmas!


Best regards
Julia

:mecry:


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 24, 2014)

CatsTide said:


> Curious when you ordered. I ordered on 12/17 and had a hope that I would get it by Christmas. The status still says awaiting fulfillment. I emailed them yesterday and got a response:



Once the US shipments cleared customs,
I believe they were sent to Amazon warehouse distribution centers across the US.
Amazon showed as In Stock as of Monday.
Even though I ordered direct from Thrunite,
my order came from an Amazon warehouse just down the road.
It was delivered to my local post office by courier Monday night.


----------



## jruser (Dec 24, 2014)

To the person that already got it... How is the tint? Can we get a beam shot next to another light?


----------



## Raven-burg (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine never made it before Christmas! 
(Hong Kong to UK) but never mind. Something to look forward to when I go back to work!
Happy Christmas everybody. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine came from Amazon today, but I'll wait to open it until tomorrow.


----------



## Dutcheee (Dec 25, 2014)

Mine was delivered yesterday. Extremely quick delivery from Hongkong to the Netherlands!

First impressions:

Very nice looking flashlight. As big as the i3S.
Very comparable clip, nice and sturdy.
More lumen on high on eneloop than i3S, i3S has slightly better throw.
Beautiful neutral white tint, way warmer than rather cold i3S tint.
Knurling is quite coarse, wich is good since the threads are rather gritty. Way less smooth than i3S, but smooth enough to operate with one hand.

I love the mode sequence and tint. Great light! This one is going in my pocket!


----------



## run4jc (Dec 25, 2014)

Dutcheee said:


> Mine was delivered yesterday. Extremely quick delivery from Hongkong to the Netherlands!
> 
> First impressions:
> 
> ...




Thanks for the report...good info. My two shipped yesterday. Looking forward to getting my hands on this little light


----------



## Berneck1 (Dec 25, 2014)

gyjlaw said:


> Impressive light. Perfect for EDC and self defense with its 162 lumens strobe. One thing I dont understand is why most manufacturer of light of this size "hide" the strobe/self defence function deep within. I dont think in an emergency situation you have the time to twist it a few times to get to strobe.



Strobe could be useful, but only if it's quickly accessible. That being said, the likelihood that you will ever need it is very small, so it's necessary to bury it with other modes when dealing with twisty lights. 

Btw, there are still ways to disorient a person without strobe. Several of my friends are police officers and have had tactical training on how to simply move the light back and forth to create a strobe effect. In a way this is better because you have more control over the light....


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Berneck1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Just purchased on Amazon. I'll get it this weekend.... 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Dutcheee (Dec 25, 2014)

@run4jc: you ordered 2 to test one on 10440? :twothumbs

Strobe has a very high frequency, so not too good for desorienting any way. Maybe useful when in a Search and Rescue situation to attract attention? For the rest won't be used by me at all.


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 25, 2014)

Pretty nice light. The machining on mine is good for the price and I like the clip, seems sturdy for a clip thus size compared to what we see on similar AAA lights. 

Really nice beam, and although it's cool white the tint seems quite neutral, not blue or anything. It is a good tint for indoors. 

The firefly, low, high sequence would never work for me in an EDC light, but some will surely love it as it's not very common. The 10sec memory is kind of strange, not sure what the thinking was behind that. 

Overall a nice light at a reasonable price.


----------



## run4jc (Dec 25, 2014)

Dutcheee said:


> @run4jc: you ordered 2 to test one on 10440? :twothumbs



Hmmm....maybe not. I'll just stick with alkaline or eneloops!


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 25, 2014)

The Ti is rated up to 3 volts.
I don't think a 3.6v 10440 would necessarily fry the circuit.
However, I wouldn't try it on my own light.
For me, 162 lumens is enough for a small AAA keychain light.


----------



## run4jc (Dec 25, 2014)

GordoJones88 said:


> I don't think a 3.6v 10440 would necessarily fry the circuit.
> However, I wouldn't try it on my own light.
> For me, 162 lumens is enough for a small AAA keychain light.



+1

Not worth it to even try (IMHO).


----------



## chillinn (Dec 27, 2014)

GordoJones88 said:


> The Ti is rated up to 3 volts.
> I don't think a 3.6v 10440 would necessarily fry the circuit.
> However, I wouldn't try it on my own light.
> For me, 162 lumens is enough for a small AAA keychain light.




There's a lot of different kinds of batteries. Why is it forumers in these parts only ever talk about L92, eneloops, and LiCo 10440? 

If 3.8v fries it, I wouldn't put any LiCo's, or LiMn in there. But LiFePO4 is closer to 3v... too bad no one cares about anything but L92, NiMH and LiCo, so I guess we'll never know. ;-)

--
also... its advertised 162 lumens max, AND 120 lumens max... conflicting advertising... actual output has not been confirmed yet... afaik


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 27, 2014)

It's not putting out 160lm out the front, I'm pretty sure of that. Marketing BS is strong in this industry. 

So do you know of some LiFePO4 cells in 10440 size? 

Not that it really matters to me as I feel L92 and NiMh cells are fine (even better) in a light like this even if LiIon cells of some type were supported.


----------



## moshow9 (Dec 27, 2014)

chillinn said:


> too bad no one cares about anything but L92, NiMH and LiCo, *so I guess we'll never know*. ;-)



Any reason why you don't try this out on your own?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 27, 2014)

:thinking: :shakehead:mecry:


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 27, 2014)

chillinn said:


> There's a lot of different kinds of batteries. Why is it forumers in these parts only ever talk about L92, eneloops, and LiCo 10440?
> 
> If 3.8v fries it, I wouldn't put any LiCo's, or LiMn in there. But LiFePO4 is closer to 3v... too bad no one cares about anything but L92, NiMH and LiCo, so I guess we'll never know. ;-)



Mainly because you take a pretty dramatic loss in capacity with LiFePO4 cells. It is a great chemistry for very high-drain applications, and can deliver a ton of current, but the total power (watt-hours) you get out of it is substantially less than other chemistries.

Also, when fully charged, even LiFePO4 cells are 3.5-3.6 volts, so you would still be well over spec. If this doesn't bother you, and you like the chemistry, why don't you try it out and let us know how it goes?


----------



## chillinn (Dec 27, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Mainly because you take a pretty dramatic loss in capacity with LiFePO4 cells. It is a great chemistry for very high-drain applications, and can deliver a ton of current, but the total power (watt-hours) you get out of it is substantially less than other chemistries.
> 
> Also, when fully charged, even LiFePO4 cells are 3.5-3.6 volts, so you would still be well over spec. If this doesn't bother you, and you like the chemistry, why don't you try it out and let us know how it goes?



That is my plan. How did you know? I am scouring for the after holiday deals. 

Concerning the dramatic loss in capacity, and considering the capacity of a typical LiCo cell will be roughly equal to a LiFePO4 cell after a year of use, the dramatic capacity loss is mitigated by equal capacity performance from other chemistries' year old batteries, and that they'll last longer. But the lower capacity of new batteries, relative to LiCo, is a fair point, of course, if your goal is most power possible, ignoring that most of your LiCO cells will end up all having different capacity characteristics after a few months of use or less. (I have no experience, btw, learned this all from this board, pretty much)

I wanted to draw attention to the voltage, because LiCo charges to 4.2v, which is way out of the spec for the Ti. Although it won't stay at 4.2v for any time, and the battery will hang closer to 3.7/3.6v effectively and practically. The LiFePO4 cells _are lower voltage_, even if they charge to 3.6v, I think they hang, practically and effectively, closer to 3.2v.

I think maybe that LiFePO4 3.2v 10440's don't grow on trees, their chemistry has different charge characteristics from LiCO, LiMN, NiMH, and most chargers don't support them is causing them to be ignored, as well as the lower voltage... but I see a lower operating voltage as all there is for those dreaming of the mythical Li 3v AAA primary...


----------



## chillinn (Dec 27, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> It's not putting out 160lm out the front, I'm pretty sure of that. Marketing BS is strong in this industry.
> 
> So do you know of some LiFePO4 cells in 10440 size?
> 
> Not that it really matters to me as I feel L92 and NiMh cells are fine (even better) in a light like this even if LiIon cells of some type were supported.



By the looks of things, I'm going to probably invest mostly in LiMn, but not initially... there are a lot of chems, and I want to try them all! I don't mind having a few packs of batteries that I decided not to use much because of my experience with them, but I've found that if I try to make a choice before my experience, based on others' experiences, I end up with regrets. The info on CPF is startlingly good, just takes a while to compile and process because its all in posts. 

I've seen branded LiFePO4 10440's from Soshine on DX, and they are labeled 3.2v but look very nearly identical to the LiCo Soshine 3.6/7v 10440's I see on Amazon. Coolook is another brand I've seen in LiFePO4 10440, and there's tests by (I believe) members here on other boards. Also, after spending time at different "battery retailers" sites, it is always worth looking through vaping sites for battery gems, as they have exploded.

Its a fair point, btw, that while the people want AAA and 10440, the industry pays far more attention to AA 14500 and fatter sizes.

And you're correct... IMO, the light is bright enough as it is on NiMH, let alone L92 or (shock) NiZN, I am just curious like everyone else what the Ti going to do with too much voltage... and if it can be stablized on a higher operating voltage by battery choice.


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 27, 2014)

chillinn said:


> Concerning the dramatic loss in capacity, and considering the capacity of a typical LiCo cell will be roughly equal to a LiFePO4 cell after a year of use, the dramatic capacity loss is mitigated by equal capacity performance from other chemistries' year old batteries, and that they'll last longer. But the lower capacity of new batteries, relative to LiCo, is a fair point, of course, if your goal is most power possible, ignoring that most of your LiCO cells will end up all having different capacity characteristics after a few months of use or less. (I have no experience, btw, learned this all from this board, pretty much)



That has not been my experience at all. In fact, there are plenty of examples of people pulling out LiCo 18650s from laptops that are several years old, with only a mild loss in capacity. Certainly most LiCo cells with last much more than a few months in all but the most extreme cases. 

It is true that LiCo cells are much more susceptible to abuse, high temperatures, and being stored for extended periods at high states of charge. But if treated properly, I believe you will get more capacity out of it (compared to LiFePO4) for years, rather than months. And that opinion is based on real world use.

How about this? If you give me a shipping address, I'll send you a couple LiFePO4 cells. You provide the light, and it can be a cooperative effort! (This assumes I can find them for a reasonable cost, and you are in the USA. Looking into sourcing them right now.)


----------



## chillinn (Dec 27, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> That has not been my experience at all. In fact, there are plenty of examples of people pulling out LiCo 18650s from laptops that are several years old, with only a mild loss in capacity. Certainly most LiCo cells with last much more than a few months in all but the most extreme cases.
> 
> It is true that LiCo cells are much more susceptible to abuse, high temperatures, and being stored for extended periods at high states of charge. But if treated properly, I believe you will get more capacity out of it (compared to LiFePO4) for years, rather than months. And that opinion is based on real world use.
> 
> How about this? If you give me a shipping address, I'll send you a couple LiFePO4 cells. You provide the light, and it can be a cooperative effort! (This assumes I can find them for a reasonable cost, and you are in the USA. Looking into sourcing them right now.)



I didn't mean to imply LiCo's don't last more than a few months... they should last years. I really was talking about the consistency of capacity out of a single cell over time. New cells have more capacity. LiFePO4 cells will have more consistent capacity, hold that lower capacity better over time.

You are very generous! But I think that will be unnecesssary. I'll eventually test the Ti and LiFePO4... and report back, but it will be aaa while so please no breath-holding.

I didn't intend to flame up LiCo vs LiFePO4, just looking for a 3v lithium battery that won't fry the Ti, could be used without too much worry (IF it doubles the brightness... which is certainly not clear).


----------



## amanichen (Dec 28, 2014)

For those of you who have one how is the 13 lumen mode? I feel there should also be a something like a 60 lumen mode for better runtime than high without sacrificing the usability of peering into a dark corner when the surroundings are bright. My fenix e05 at ~30 lumens barely does the job in this situatuon and trying to do things like spot ice on a dark sidewalk, but maybe that is because the e05 beam is so diffused.


----------



## Dutcheee (Dec 28, 2014)

Firefly is perfect for night indoor use. Med. is good for indoor or dark environment outdoor close by usage. For me its quite a nice all round level. Wouldn't have liked it higher with shorter runtime. Also wouldn't like an extra output level, then it would take an extra step to reach High and would only be an annoyance to me.

The LiFePO4's sound interesting if they would work and actually boost output significantly without


----------



## Glofindel (Dec 29, 2014)

I just got this guy today. After playing with it a bit, and I like it.
It feels more robust than Ti3 and definitely brighter not sure by how much or 162 lumen as they claimed.
The downside the head must be loosen at least half a turn otherwise you will get a light when press down the head. Ti3 only need to turn 1/4 and no wobbly head.


----------



## run4jc (Dec 29, 2014)

Glofindel said:


> I just got this guy today. After playing with it a bit, and I like it.
> It feels more robust than Ti3 and definitely brighter not sure by how much or 162 lumen as they claimed.
> The downside the head must be loosen at least half a turn otherwise you will get a light when press down the head. Ti3 only need to turn 1/4 and no wobbly head.



Nice looking little light - thanks for sharing the photo. 2 scheduled for delivery to me day after tomorrow. Looking forward to putting one of them into use!


----------



## yoyoman (Dec 29, 2014)

How's the tint? I've heard the XPL can be a bit of the tint lottery. Waiting for mine...


----------



## H.J.M. (Dec 29, 2014)

Glofindel said:


> I just got this guy today.



Nice looking light. this picture shows more detail on polish and knurls.. waiting sucks.


----------



## H.J.M. (Dec 29, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> How's the tint? I've heard the XPL can be a bit of the tint lottery. Waiting for mine...



+1


----------



## Berneck1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Glofindel said:


> I just got this guy today. After playing with it a bit, and I like it.
> It feels more robust than Ti3 and definitely brighter not sure by how much or 162 lumen as they claimed.
> The downside the head must be loosen at least half a turn otherwise you will get a light when press down the head. Ti3 only need to turn 1/4 and no wobbly head.



Interesting. I got my Ti yesterday, and I felt the Ti3 was brighter. The hotspot is more concentrated and brighter on the Ti3. The hotspot is much larger on the Ti, but clearly not as bright. The same goes for the flood; The flood is brighter on the Ti3. The brightness drops off quite a bit in the flood area on the Ti. If you like a larger hotspot, the Ti is a better light.

I also just tested the 1/4 turn twist to off, and it's true you have to turn it about a 1/2 turn on the Ti to completely disengage it, and only about a 1/4 turn on the Ti3. There is definitely some "give" in the head on the Ti when pressed it activates the light, so you have to turn it a little more to completely disengage. It's a decent amount of pressure, so it would have to really be wedged in a pocket to drain a battery. Not the same on the Ti3. Once it turns off, it's off. 

I like the look and finish of the Ti over the Ti3, but I'm thinking the Ti3 is slightly better. The differences are minuscule, but given the $10 difference in price, the Ti3 wins in performance for me. 

That being said, I'll keep the Ti on my keychain, because I like the look. Time will tell if the 1/4 vs 1/2 turn becomes problematic. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Berneck1 (Dec 29, 2014)

I should have added, you're clearly paying more for the titanium, but there is also a slight drop off in performance to my eyes. The specs, while maybe true in a lab setting, might be a tiny bit misleading. I would like to see some "real" testing done to see if this bears out. 

A much larger hotspot, while perceptibly not as bright as a smaller hotspot, could in fact equal higher lumens I guess. I don't know enough about the measurements to say. I just know what I see ;-)




Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Glofindel (Dec 29, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> How's the tint? I've heard the XPL can be a bit of the tint lottery. Waiting for mine...


Tint is good. I like cool tint and this is spot on (Toward to white)


----------



## Glofindel (Dec 29, 2014)

HandyJoeMann said:


> Nice looking light. this picture shows more detail on polish and knurls.. waiting sucks.


Knurling is rather smooth. I think because of it was polished, but it's quite pleasant to touch actually.


----------



## Glofindel (Dec 29, 2014)

Berneck1 said:


> Interesting. I got my Ti yesterday, and I felt the Ti3 was brighter. The hotspot is more concentrated and brighter on the Ti3. The hotspot is much larger on the Ti, but clearly not as bright. The same goes for the flood; The flood is brighter on the Ti3. The brightness drops off quite a bit in the flood area on the Ti. If you like a larger hotspot, the Ti is a better light.
> 
> I also just tested the 1/4 turn twist to off, and it's true you have to turn it about a 1/2 turn on the Ti to completely disengage it, and only about a 1/4 turn on the Ti3. There is definitely some "give" in the head on the Ti when pressed it activates the light, so you have to turn it a little more to completely disengage. It's a decent amount of pressure, so it would have to really be wedged in a pocket to drain a battery. Not the same on the Ti3. Once it turns off, it's off.
> 
> ...


Great sum up. I think of Ti is a fancier version of Ti3 and I really like Ti3.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 29, 2014)

Apparently you have the new Thrunite Ti Gravity Defying Edition.




Glofindel said:


>


----------



## Glofindel (Dec 29, 2014)

GordoJones88 said:


> Apparently you have the new Thrunite Ti Gravity Defying Edition.


Lol hahaha dodgy camera app.


----------



## DevBear (Dec 30, 2014)

I just received 2units of it and it is very nice on the weight and design.

I believe the cct is more to warm white than cool white (bit yellow) but it is day time here now, can't really judge on the color. I will check it again at night.


----------



## DevBear (Dec 30, 2014)

Well, the cct is Neutral White after tested last night. Hope you guys clear the doubt about it. 

BTW, I found Amazon listed it as Cool White.... not sure is it different batch of it? Mine is ordered from hkequipment in the mid of Dec 2014.


----------



## ChibiM (Dec 31, 2014)

Really hard to resist.. 
I still have an old ITP A3 EOS Ti but it has been replaced by a Fenix LD01 on my keychain. 
(I actually did some of my home made titanium anodizer work on it. (about 10 of 9volt batteries, some diet pepsi and thats most of it) 




but this Thrunite one looks nicer.. 
and titanium lights tend to be more gritty..


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 31, 2014)

:mecry:


----------



## run4jc (Dec 31, 2014)

Well folks, my 2 Tis showed up today. Popped in a freshly charged Eneloop and went straight to my sphere - measured 130 on high. Didn't measure low and medium, but they are pleasing levels to me. 

If thread grittiness (or lack of) and tint are a lottery or luck, I suppose I should buy a lottery ticket. I opened only 1 of the lights (put the other one in my gun safe) and the one I opened has SMOOTH threads. NO grit. I haven't applied Nano oil or Krytox - just box stock. I can activate all levels with one hand. And the tint is nice - mostly neutral with just TINY hint of green in it against a white wall, but pleasing in regular use (I don't hunt white walls anyway)  It's cold outside or I'd do some beam shots....maybe next year. :devil: 

The knurling is nice...no comment on the clip because I DON'T USE CLIPS!

With all respect to all my friends and members of this great forum, it's hard for me to criticize a titanium light that has an honest 130 lumen on a 1.2V cell (Eneloop.) I haven't tried it with an alkaline or any other chemistry. I don't care to try a 10440....I mean, WHY? So maybe it'd be a bit brighter, but for me - for a light that fits in my jeans watch pocket or drops into the pocket of dress slacks or a suit without feeling heavy and develops 'enough' light on high, and has a useable low and medium - and does it all on a simple AAA cell....heck, that's fine with me. I can't find much to criticize.

If I want brighter, I'll get a brighter light. If I want custom, I'll grab my Haiku or Spy. If I need a bullet proof light with great utility, I'll grab one of my HDS lights. But I gotta tell you, this little ti that I just opened will probably see a LOT of EDC use.

I mean, heck, the darn thing costs 30 buck$, is titanium, and has levels of brightness that were 'exotic' not that long ago.

That's all I have to say....run4jc out!


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm bit confused here, if this is called a Ti why is it black and not titanium colour. I thought the Ti stood for Titanium


----------



## run4jc (Dec 31, 2014)

Albinoni1967 said:


> I'm bit confused here, if this is called a Ti why is it black and not titanium colour. I thought the Ti stood for Titanium



?? It is titanium. See the photo immediately before your post?


----------



## CatsTide (Dec 31, 2014)

Albinoni1967 said:


> I'm bit confused here, if this is called a Ti why is it black and not titanium colour. I thought the Ti stood for Titanium


The old Ti3 version is a black aluminum...the new one is Ti... a bit confusing for sure.


----------



## run4jc (Dec 31, 2014)

Good point. The original ti and ti2 as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 31, 2014)

Maybe that is why it is the Ti Ti.  They are all out of stock right now.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 1, 2015)

Are you a Giant?!



run4jc said:


>


----------



## CatsTide (Jan 1, 2015)

RI Chevy said:


> Maybe that is why it is the Ti Ti.  They are all out of stock right now.


You can still get it on Amazon.


----------



## rpm00 (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks really nice. Might need to pick one up...


----------



## CatsTide (Jan 1, 2015)

I gave mine a satin finish with some 800 grit and Scotch Brite. :thumbsup:


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 1, 2015)

CatsTide said:


> You can still get it on Amazon.



Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirty wage guy (Jan 1, 2015)

CatsTide said:


> I gave mine a satin finish with some 800 grit and Scotch Brite. :thumbsup:



I'd love to see some pics of the satin finish! Can't wait to get one!

DWG


----------



## CatsTide (Jan 1, 2015)

Dirty wage guy said:


> I'd love to see some pics of the satin finish! Can't wait to get one!
> 
> DWG


I'll try to post some later today.


----------



## CatsTide (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## rpm00 (Jan 1, 2015)

Damnit guys. This looks too nice... Must resist...


----------



## CatsTide (Jan 1, 2015)

rpm00 said:


> Damnit guys. This looks too nice... Must resist...


I forgot to mention, it feels very nice in the hand. Oh...that probably didn't help did it?


----------



## Dirty wage guy (Jan 1, 2015)

Niiice work Cats, Looks great! I'll definitely be giving mine the same treatment.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 1, 2015)

I am surprised that the steel will was able to do that to the Titanium.


----------



## StudFreeman (Jan 1, 2015)

RI Chevy said:


> I am surprised that the steel will was able to do that to the Titanium.


Iron alloys can be made harder than titanium alloys. To generalize, Ti alloys just have a higher specific strength than Fe alloys (1 lb of Ti has greater tensile strength than 1 lb of steel).

Anyway this looks like a great little light. Is there a neutral version like the normal Aluminum version?


----------



## DevBear (Jan 2, 2015)

How you did that?! It is very very nice!


----------



## DevBear (Jan 2, 2015)

ChibiM said:


> Really hard to resist..
> I still have an old ITP A3 EOS Ti but it has been replaced by a Fenix LD01 on my keychain.
> (I actually did some of my home made titanium anodizer work on it. (about 10 of 9volt batteries, some diet pepsi and thats most of it)
> 
> ...




Damn..... that's nice!


----------



## turboBB (Jan 4, 2015)

Here is a quick unboxing and mini review:

Sorry, I didn't get to include the lumens measurement but will do that with the full review. Spoiler is that I hit ~120 or so on my PVC LMD but closer to ~200! with 2x NiMH AAA's (informal testing since I jerry-rigged two AAA's together and was hand holding the light over my PVC LMD).


----------



## Utew (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice vid, just commented on your YouTube channel. Great little ti torch, ticks most all of the checkpoints I had for a 3AAA light. Would wish for this in a bit warmer tint and a higher medium output mode (say 30 lumens or so) but I'm quibbling a bit here. Overall a really nice, bright AAA, I'm satisfied with mine. =)
Looking forward to your full review...


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 5, 2015)

I got mine a few days ago, and I really like it. Modes are very well spaced, in my opinion. High is quite bright for the size. I was thinking I might give it away...just bought to try it out...but it is definitely a keeper. Makes a nice practical complement to my seriously ludicrous E05SSvn.


----------



## amanichen (Jan 5, 2015)

turboBB said:


> Here is a quick unboxing and mini review:
> Sorry, I didn't get to include the lumens measurement but will do that with the full review. Spoiler is that I hit ~120 or so on my PVC LMD but closer to ~200! with 2x NiMH AAA's (informal testing since I jerry-rigged two AAA's together and was hand holding the light over my PVC LMD).



Thanks for the vid! How's the tint? Others in this thread reported it was on the neutral side of "cool", but your video makes it look angry blue and I'm wondering if that's just the camera settings.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 5, 2015)

amanichen said:


> Thanks for the vid! How's the tint? Others in this thread reported it was on the neutral side of "cool", but your video makes it look angry blue and I'm wondering if that's just the camera settings.



Pretty sure it is the camera. XP-L doesn't have any super-cool offerings...as far as I know the coolest tint is 5700K. Mine is quite nice, and your description would fit.


----------



## Dirty wage guy (Jan 5, 2015)

Got mine today and I must say, for $30 bucks you just can't go wrong. When compared to my Maratac AAA with a 10440 you could definitely see a difference between the two with the Maratac absolutely winning the showdown against the Ti with an energizer AAA lithium.
with that being said, I just couldn't resist temptation and switched the batteries in the two lights and fellas let me just say... WOW! My ultrafire 3.7v 10440 makes this this thing F-ing rock! It was clearly a night and day difference in output and I am without a doubt impressed with the wide, neutral/cool beam on this little sucka.
I haven't done any long runtime tests to see if the 10440 is gonna make it start to sizzle, but I had it on for a few minutes on high with out it getting hot and that was good enough for me.
The Thrunite Ti for sure is my new EDC light. With the 10440 and the CATSTIDE scotch-brite job, I'm putting my Maratac in the drawer.

DWG


----------



## turboBB (Jan 5, 2015)

Utew said:


> Nice vid, just commented on your YouTube channel.


Thx and good catch on the memory mode issue. Will check with ThruNite to see if it's a glitch.



amanichen said:


> Thanks for the vid! How's the tint? Others in this thread reported it was on the neutral side of "cool", but your video makes it look angry blue and I'm wondering if that's just the camera settings.





thedoc007 said:


> Pretty sure it is the camera. XP-L doesn't have any super-cool offerings...as far as I know the coolest tint is 5700K. Mine is quite nice, and your description would fit.


Correct, I've set the WB to cater to the warm fluorescent lights I was using thus the beam looks very blue. My sample is a cool white and like you said it's on the neutral side of cool although my friend's was a little on the greenish side.



Dirty wage guy said:


> ...WOW! My ultrafire 3.7v 10440 makes this this thing F-ing rock! It was clearly a night and day difference in output and I am without a doubt impressed with the wide, neutral/cool beam on this little sucka.


Brave soul running it on 10440. I'm hesitant to do so right now as I don't want the magic smoke escaping before I get to wrap up this review.

UPDATE: Just recalibrated my PVC LMD (had done it in the 4K range thus threw off the reading) and using a single non-fully charged GP RyCyko+ (NiMh), I got roughly 150lms.

Tim


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dirty wage guy said:


> I haven't done any long runtime tests to see if the 10440 is gonna make it start to sizzle, but I had it on for a few minutes on high with out it getting hot and that was good enough for me.
> DWG




What did the Lo/Med (1/12 lumen) modes look like on the Ti with 10440?
Sure the Hi mode is much brighter,
take a guesstimate on the Lo/Med modes for us.
Using a bathroom ceiling bounce test with other lights known values.


----------



## easilyled (Jan 7, 2015)

From the pictures, it looks like the lanyard/splitring hole is not as close to the edge as it is in the recent Fenix Titanium AAA light. (can't remember exactly what its called)

For me, this is a big point in its favour (in addition to the XPL's greater efficiency compared to the XP-E2 and also the fact that it seems to have a genuine Firefly mode from the specs at least)

Therefore I ordered one from Amazon (UK) and am eagerly looking forward to its arrival in the next few days.


----------



## easilyled (Jan 7, 2015)

I just realized that I have some Coolook LifeP04 cells which reach 3V fully charged. These are therefore specced within the voltage range given for the Thrunite Ti and are therefore presumably safe to use with it. It will be interesting to compare the lumen output with these to those for NiMH cells.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 7, 2015)

easilyled said:


> From the pictures, it looks like the lanyard/splitring hole is not as close to the edge as it is in the recent Fenix Titanium AAA light. (can't remember exactly what its called)
> 
> For me, this is a big point in its favour (in addition to the XPL's greater efficiency compared to the XP-E2 and also the fact that it seems to have a genuine Firefly mode from the specs at least)
> 
> Therefore I ordered one from Amazon (UK) and am eagerly looking forward to its arrival in the next few days.



Hey Daniel! While I still think the lanyard hole is a "non-issue", I do prefer the Ti over the Fenix E99. It 'looks' nicer to me (YMMV), and while I am not a huge fan of twisties, the twisty operation is fairly easy. I bought 2 - opened only 1 - and the one I opened has a fairly nice tint, and the beam profile with pure reflector (Ti) versus optic (E99) is nicer to me.

Of course, there are surely those who have a different opinion than I, and that's okay. Having said that, a nice looking little titanium light that produces 130 lumen (in my sphere) with an Eneloop, drops unobtrusively into the pocket, has a great little firefly mode plus very useful low and high modes - that's a winner of a light.

My feeling is that you'll like it - enjoy it. And it's only $30 US.

Hope all is well with you!


----------



## easilyled (Jan 8, 2015)

run4jc said:


> Hey Daniel! While I still think the lanyard hole is a "non-issue", I do prefer the Ti over the Fenix E99. It 'looks' nicer to me (YMMV), and while I am not a huge fan of twisties, the twisty operation is fairly easy. I bought 2 - opened only 1 - and the one I opened has a fairly nice tint, and the beam profile with pure reflector (Ti) versus optic (E99) is nicer to me.
> 
> Of course, there are surely those who have a different opinion than I, and that's okay. Having said that, a nice looking little titanium light that produces 130 lumen (in my sphere) with an Eneloop, drops unobtrusively into the pocket, has a great little firefly mode plus very useful low and high modes - that's a winner of a light.
> 
> ...



Hi Dan, thanks for the great feedback. I am certainly looking forward to receiving it. I trust all is well with you and your family too.

Although its off-topic, I will say that the pictures that I've seen of both the SS and Ti Fenix offerings show variability in the splitring hole placement, varying between being right at the edge with a wafer-thin layer of material above the hole to having a little more protection. My own SS version does not give me much confidence in its long-term ability to stay intact on a keyring and I can see no reason for sailing so close to the wind.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 8, 2015)

This has mode memory, correct??? If so, i may need one...


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 8, 2015)

scout24 said:


> This has mode memory, correct??? If so, i may need one...



Yes, it does.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 8, 2015)

Fantastic. Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## af112566 (Jan 8, 2015)

hi,,are you guys buying these off the thrunite site or a distributor here in the states?


----------



## scout24 (Jan 8, 2015)

Getting mine through Amazon...


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 8, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Getting mine through Amazon...



Likewise. Thrunite Direct, fulfilled by Amazon. No worries about third party re-sellers, and you are covered twice over, by both Thrunite and Amazon, and can get free Prime shipping.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 8, 2015)

Is the lens glass or plastic on this guys? Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## af112566 (Jan 8, 2015)

does this one use PWM for the lower power levels??


----------



## Raven-burg (Jan 8, 2015)

There's no memory mode. Not sure why people are saying it has. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## scout24 (Jan 8, 2015)

As per the Thrunite website, and TurboBB's unveiling above, it does have mode memory.


----------



## Raven-burg (Jan 8, 2015)

It has a 10 second memory mode! Not what I would practically call a memory mode! Anything over that it reverts to moonlight.
I've recently received one and really love it! Highly recommended. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Raven-burg (Jan 8, 2015)

If I'm missing a trick here with the memory feature can someone who also has one please enlighten me. I think the 'memory' feature may be a bit misleading to a potential buyer.



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Tachead (Jan 8, 2015)

What about the lens guys, is it glass, plastic, exc?


----------



## Dirty wage guy (Jan 8, 2015)

Glass


----------



## Tachead (Jan 8, 2015)

Dirty wage guy said:


> Glass



Thank you sir:thumbsup:

I couldnt find it in the specs.


----------



## Utew (Jan 8, 2015)

Yeah, for all intents and purposes the TN Ti doesn't have memory mode. It really doesn't count, in my book.. to hold it's memory for only 10 seconds. It really doesn't matter to me on a AAA keychain light, but to call a handful of seconds "memory" is misleading at best. Cheers!

... and Yes, definitely a glass lens. =)


----------



## scout24 (Jan 8, 2015)

After reading more carefully, I stand corrected about the memory... Thank you for setting that straight! I was hoping for memory like the T10 AA, and am now a bit disappointed. Oh well, at least the function will be similar to all my other AAA twistys...


----------



## Utew (Jan 8, 2015)

^^ No worries 

It's an oddity, but not a deal-breaker IMO. 
Too many things about this torch that I like, to let a little thing like long term memory loss bother me. It and I have a lot in common. lol

Honestly for the great pricing on the Ti, anyone looking to pick up a AAA light, shouldn't hesitate. Not sure how limited "limited" is, but these may disappear rather quickly. =))


----------



## run4jc (Jan 9, 2015)

Utew said:


> ^^ No worries
> 
> It's an oddity, but not a deal-breaker IMO.
> Too many things about this torch that I like, to let a little thing like long term memory loss bother me. It and I have a lot in common. lol
> ...



+1. I bought 2 and put one in my gun safe unopened. The other is a definite EDC, either as backup to an HDS or as the only light (that's really a lie - there's always a CR2 4/7 Atom on my keyring).

This little light, IMHO, is a bargain - just as Utew pointed out. Looks like a little ti jewel, has great output using ubiquitous AAA batteries, and seems very well made. Heck, I may have order #3 as a "backup for my backup."

Flashaholics (guilty) are seriously afflicted with a disorder!


----------



## easilyled (Jan 9, 2015)

Mine arrived today and I can't find anything not to like about it either. 

This is the only Thrunite light in my collection so far, but that may not stay that way if this is an indication of their quality. :thumbsup:

I have a Tain Ottavino on my keychain and that will stay there but the Thrunite Ti is a great backup to have.


----------



## Raven-burg (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks Utew for clarification on the memory point.
This light is so damn light compared to my Revo and E05 SS. Can't put it down. The moonlight mode is a big bonus for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Utew (Jan 9, 2015)

Raven-burg said:


> Thanks Utew for clarification on the memory point.
> This light is so damn light compared to my Revo and E05 SS. Can't put it down. The moonlight mode is a big bonus for me.



You bet . It really is hard to put down.. Love the quality machining it's just as *run4jc* said "Looks like a little ti jewel". 

The AAA form factor isn't something that usually interests me... still, I had considered the Fenix E99 Ti, but couldn't get past the optics. I have a 4Sevens Mini-ML on my keychain and it has served me well, but the TN Ti is quite a bit smaller (albeit 1/2 inch taller or so). Usually carry an 18650 light for EDC.. I fear I have far too many choices setting on my desk now.. ha! I was surprised at the output from this diminutive work of art. Cheers!


----------



## easilyled (Jan 10, 2015)

I tried out my Coolook LifeP04 AAA cell charged to 3.32V in the Thrunite Ti and it seems to work very well with it. To my pleasant surprise, the Firefly level of output remained the same. The medium and high levels were both considerably brighter. I would gauge that the high level was exceeding 200 lumens.

So, true to the specs, this little light seems to be able to cope with this cell chemistry too for those that wish to try using them. These cells need a charger specific for LifeP04 cells.


----------



## Sivy (Jan 10, 2015)

Easilyled (good play on words ,like it)

approximately what lumen level would you say it is with the lifepo4 on medium mode?


----------



## easilyled (Jan 10, 2015)

Sivy said:


> Easilyled (good play on words ,like it)
> 
> approximately what lumen level would you say it is with the lifepo4 on medium mode?



Good Question .... difficult to say for sure without a measuring sphere, but it looks to be about 80-100 lumens. (probably too bright for most people's liking)


----------



## bfly (Jan 10, 2015)

I received my Ti yesterday and played with it for a bit. Here are some observations:

- Compared to my Illuminati CA1-AL the Ti is noticeably brighter on a NiHM.
- The beam is floodier than the Illuminati CA1-AL as well.
- I put in a fully charged IMR 10440 and haven't let any of the smoke out of the light - yet.
- With a 10440 I would say medium is around 140-160 lumens. But that is just a guess comparing it to my Illuminati on high.
- With a 10440, high is probably over 300 lumens. It looked pretty close to my Zebralight running at 440 lumens.
- The clip is really nice as well.
- The threads aren't as nice as my Illuminati but that may be a difference between aluminum and titanium.

It is a pretty nice light and as long as it doesn't melt down with a 10440 it will be my new everyday light.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 10, 2015)

I just caved and ordered one. This will be my first Ti light, hope I like it.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 10, 2015)

Tachead said:


> I just caved and ordered one. This will be my first Ti light, hope I like it.



Was the same for me, and I really like it. Let us know what you think!


----------



## Tachead (Jan 10, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Was the same for me, and I really like it. Let us know what you think!



Will do👍

I couldn't pass it up for $36 Canadian to the door. Pretty much half the price of most of the other Ti offerings, has a moonlight mode, rocks the XP-L V4 at 162 lumens on high, and has a glass lens/reflector setup. Pretty awesome value by the looks of it. Now, I just hope the tint is OK or its going back to Amazon. Should be here by Friday.


----------



## gunga (Jan 10, 2015)

Me too! Amazon rocks sometimes!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 11, 2015)

I would have been disappointed had this great little light had a memory mode.
I don't want to be guessing what mode my light is gonna start on next time I use it.
I don't want a little AAA keychain light surprising me with 160 lumens.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 11, 2015)

GordoJones88 said:


> I would have been disappointed had this great little light had a memory mode.
> I don't want to be guessing what mode my light is gonna start on next time I use it.
> I don't want a little AAA keychain light surprising me with 160 lumens.



It does have memory.


----------



## cyclesport (Jan 11, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> It does have memory.



It _doesn't_ have mode memory. 

Most consider the definition of a true mode memory feature to describe a light that will activate on the mode in which it was last used, _regardless of length of time_. The Thrunite Ti only holds it's memory for 10sec. then reverts to always starting on the lowest mode.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 11, 2015)

Compromise - it has only short-term memory. The fact is, that the light doesn't always turn on in low mode. But I think that covers it for everyone.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 11, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> It does have memory.




It has Alzheimer's.


----------



## cyclesport (Jan 11, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Compromise - it has only short-term memory. The fact is, that the light doesn't always turn on in low mode. But I think that covers it for everyone.



I don't mean to split hairs but you're using semantics to prove a point, a few seconds between mode switching is not mode memory, and I believe it is misleading to those who may want to buy this light but dismiss it due to posts like yours making claims of memory. 

As I said, most on this board or anyone who's familiar with modern regulated lights know that true memory means a light will always start in the mode in which it was last used...even days, weeks, months, later...not so with the Thrunite Ti.

I didn't read all the posts in this thread so maybe someone here got a bad light, but I have a couple of these lights and you can certainly chose to believe whatever you wish to believe, but unless a given example is defective, it will *always* start in the lowest mode past (approx) 10 sec. The Thrunite site confirms this in their operational chart as well.


----------



## easilyled (Jan 11, 2015)

Thrunite have been quite open about the type of short-term memory that this light possesses. They explicitly state that the last mode used is only memorised for between 2 - 10 seconds of when it was last turned on. If there is a delay of more than 10 seconds, then the level will revert back to Firefly.

So, I'm not sure why there are claims of deception. I can't see any deception at all.

Many people prefer no memory at all for AAA lights as the Firefly level is really useful for many low-level illumination tasks and its handy to default to it, especially to avoid blinding the user's night-adapted eyes. 

However if the high level is used in bursts to prevent over-heating, then it could be quite useful to have it come on again within 10 seconds. So it seems quite a sensible UI to me.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 11, 2015)

cyclesport said:


> I don't mean to split hairs but you're using semantics to prove a point, a few seconds between mode switching is not mode memory, and I believe it is misleading to those who may want to buy this light but dismiss it due to posts like yours making claims of memory.



No, I'm not trying to prove a point. I am trying to ensure people have an accurate picture. There are lights that, when turned off, ALWAYS come on in a given mode. This is not one of them. Your post does a good job of explaining it, so I appreciate the clarification, but I do think the (albeit short term) memory is a useful thing to know about, and claiming is does not have mode memory is just as "misleading" as saying it does, without explanation.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 11, 2015)

easilyled said:


> Thrunite have been quite open about the type of short-term memory that this light possesses. They explicitly state that the last mode used is only memorised for between 2 - 10 seconds of when it was last turned on. If there is a delay of more than 10 seconds, then the level will revert back to Firefly.
> 
> So, I'm not sure why there are claims of deception. I can't see any deception at all.
> 
> Many people prefer no memory at all for AAA lights as the Firefly level is really useful for many low-level illumination tasks. However if the high level is used in bursts to prevent over-heating, then it could be quite useful to have have it come on again within 10 seconds. So it seems quite a sensible UI to me.



+1, agree completely. I really like this little light, and I'm not generally a fan of AAA lights, so that means something.


----------



## joxa80 (Jan 11, 2015)

just order it from thrunite store along with a tn36 cant wait to have then in hand.new to the forum and happy to be here with all of you.


----------



## Dutcheee (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for trying out the 10440 guys. I threw in an efest fully charged (4.2V) today and it rocks! 
Big WOW factor for such a tiny light!
Moonlight is brighter as well, about as bright as the i3S on low on NiMh eneloop (.5 lumen?) 
I actually like it this way.

Below a beamshot, both lights on high with efest 10440.
Left Thrunite Ti, Right i3S






The hotspot seems to me as bright as on the i3S, but way more spill and bigger hotspot. I did a light measurement on my Note 4 with a simple app from 50cm distance. Both showed an initial peak of about 18.000 lux. So the thrunite should give off way more lumen. Really lights up the whole room.
Left graph peak = i3S, right = thrunite ti




The i3S has been surpassed in every aspect IMO. I really like the new light! Let's hope it'll keep going on 10440's.

I glued a 5x1mm magnet on the tail, but that won't keep the light hanging at a 90 degree angle. Will try a 12.5x1mm once it arrives in the mail.

Will use it on a regular basis with 10440 for sure!


----------



## davidt1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the beam shot. The big hot spot would be great for my use. If either the medium is higher or the high is lower, I would buy two. I frequently use my lights for an hour for more at a time at around 40-60lm. The mode spacings of this light just won't work for me. The i3s has the mode spacings nearly ideal for my use, but the beam and tint suck.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 11, 2015)

Got mine in the mail from Amazon, nice little light. The tint is good, I like the moonlight mode, machining seems very good. An actual splitring would be nice, but I'm splitting hairs. There are plenty of Fauxtons here to donate splitrings...  Nicely done, Thrunite!


----------



## Raven-burg (Jan 11, 2015)

Good to hear Scout. Have you checked under the foam packaging? Mine had a keychain ring + o rings. Nearly missed them. 
Some flashaholic I am!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## scout24 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ravenburg- I was joking about the squeeze-it-together triangle that I promptly binned...  O-rings and keychains were kept though.  Thanks for the reminder to look under the foam though! My wife liked the tins, and kept both.


----------



## Raven-burg (Jan 12, 2015)

Doh!
The tin is rather nice! A nice touch!
My last 2 purchased lights have been Thrunite's. T10S which I love, also had a good tin! (Has a real memory mode too ha ha!). 
They are priced really well. Not quite sure how they do it!
Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Dutcheee (Jan 12, 2015)

I just did some runtime tests on efest 10440's.

Runtime on Medium was 45 minutes. Battery drained from 4.2V down to 2.5V when it was noticably dimming.
After about ten minutes continuously burning and cooling it with my hand, the whole light was getting very warm and I cooled it in water.

Runtime on High was 18 minutes down to 2.5V. At the end a small flickering was shortly noticeable a few times.(PWM?) It did slowly dim down though, so no sudden stop. I didn't want to completely drain the 10440 so I turned it off rather quickly after I noticed the dimming and flicker.





And yes, it needed the water after about a minute..

Runtime is about the same as the i3S on 10440, maybe slightly longer. 

I cleaned the threads, greased them up with silicone and replaced the rather big stock O-ring with an old spare from my Olight i3S. It twists way smoother now, and is still waterproof.
IMO the stock O-ring on my Ti was oversized.

The only problem I had at some point is that the light didn't turn off again. I had to completely unscrew the head. Also to switch modes. I thought I fried it, but it's working without trouble again.

Mine rocks on 10440, but (I think) it will overheat on High when mistreated.

Anybody a clue what the switching problem could be?


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 12, 2015)

Probably the light crying about the 10440, and refusing to switch modes. LOL


----------



## Dutcheee (Jan 12, 2015)

Haha I guess.. I was happy it didn't hit me


----------



## eala (Jan 12, 2015)

Dutcheee said:


> I
> The only problem I had at some point is that the light didn't turn off again. I had to completely unscrew the head. Also to switch modes. I thought I fried it, but it's working without trouble again.
> 
> Anybody a clue what the switching problem could be?



This happens when something on the circuit board touches the side of the head. If you look in the head of the light, a small piece of metallic debris can short the switch (light body to circuit board), by bridging the tiny gap in the head. Not uncommon with this type of light. Just clean the head out with a qtip and have a close look.

eala


----------



## eala (Jan 12, 2015)

I got mine tonight and must say I am impressed like most other people here. Tint is very nice. Beam profile is acceptable. Output is impressive. I like the UI. I like the hidden strobe too (as somebody who bikes).

Fit and finish is impressive in such a small CHEAP light. Threads are buttery on mine.

Can't go wrong here.

eala


----------



## Tachead (Jan 13, 2015)

I received mine today. I am impressed as well. I dont think you can do much better then this for the price, hell maybe for more(this would be a good deal if it were aluminum). 

Awesome light: really low moonlight, super bright high(for AAA), nice finish, nice smooth threads for titanium, decent tint(really nice for this price), nice presentation tin, spare o-ring, pre-greased threads, and super small. 

Grab one of these before there gone guys, definitely worth the price imo:thumbsup:


----------



## yoyoman (Jan 13, 2015)

I received mine the other day and I'm also impressed. The machining is good and the threads are smooth. I like the floody beam that the XPL provides. 

The talk about short term memory reminds me of the talk about the Malkoff MDC. In normal use, the light will turn on to the lowest mode.


----------



## CodyCash (Jan 13, 2015)

BillSWPA said:


> For whatever it is worth, last Christmas I ordered a dozen TiS lights, taking advantage of a nice discount on packages of 6 through the Thrunite USA store. Ten of them have been given out. One has broken. To the best of my knowledge, the other 9 are going strong.


Good to know, I've heard some good things about these little lights. Seems that they out shine everything in their class range, especially the Ti limited


----------



## OCD (Jan 13, 2015)

+1 on eala and Tachead's comments. Looks like this will replace both my Maratac AAA ss and my Lumintop Tool I alternate between. I was so excited, I forgot all about the strobe until I read these posts!


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ordered mine last Saturday, and they say I'll get it Friday. I know what to expect function wise, as I already have a Ti3 due to selfbuilt's review. I love it's .04 moonlight mode, and it's beam has more flood than my other AAA - an i3S, and I'm coming to the conclusion that I like flood better. This looks like diamond checkering too, like the Ti3, so that another plus.


----------



## amanichen (Jan 14, 2015)

Received mine yesterday.

*Good points:*

The machining is nice, and the light is well finished. 

XP-L emitter. It's about time that a manufacturer didn't use a XP-G or XP-G2 in a $30 light.

The beam is acceptable for someone who hates cool tints - the hotspot was slightly yellow/green, and the spill was snow white, definitely not "cool" or angry blue. 

High is bright *

Bad points:* 

The threads were gritty. Maybe after more lubing and cycles they'll smooth out, but the light was difficult to operate one handed. 

Lack of mode between 13 lumens and 160 lumens. Much of my EDC usage is in dark corners of otherwise normally illuminated areas, where it's impossible to have dark adjusted eyes, and 13 lumens is too low for this. 

The high of 160 lumens is great for a burst, but the light gets almost too hot to hold after 3 minutes and the runtime is only 1/2 hour, which means any type of extended usage is out of the question, unless you're packing a pocket full of AAAs.

The 2-10 second mode memory is frustrating sometimes. Blasted high a couple of times when I didn't want to. 

Having to cycle past moonlight to "low" to get usable light is frustrating. I guess I'm in the M-L-H camp, not the L-M-H camp. 



I was hoping the Ti would bump my E05 from my keychain, or allow me to not have to carry a SC52 everywhere, but I sent the light it back for a refund. My SC52 (versatile modes, compact, and very efficient) is staying in my pocket and my E05 is staying on my keychain (no nonsense, turns on with an easy twist, and gives you light immediately).

If the Ti had a true medium mode, and permanent mode memory, I would have kept it. Maybe in another year, after Thrunite is done milking the current Ti/Ti3 design family, we'll see an improved version that makes more sense.


----------



## af112566 (Jan 14, 2015)

got mine last night.great little light.its worth the $$.
but I think the 1st level might be a little too low.but that's just me


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 14, 2015)

I just got my Thrunite Ti yesterday. And I thought I would share my thoughts on it.

- VERY bright for a 1xAAA light. High on this light is roughly equal to H2 on an SC52w L2. So 162 lumens certainly isn't too far off. In any case, it's quite a bit brighter than an old school incandescent 6D Maglite.

- No stepdown! (Unlike, say, my Fenix E05s)

- Although the half hour runtime on high seems short, it's actually REALLY good considering the brightness. Especially since most 1xAAA lights only run about this long at around 80 lumens. Chalk it up as an advantage of the more efficient (compared to the small die XP-G and XP-E emitters) XP-L emitter.

- Light output is nice and floody. It actually makes for good task lighting or even a back-up hiking light compared to throwier lights using smaller emitters.

- Overall construction seems quite good.

- $30 is GREAT for a titanium light. Especially one with this kind of output.

- Mode spacing is not so good. Straight from 12 lumens to 162? WHAT WERE THEY THINKING? This light NEEDS a 60-80 lumen medium mode for better runtime while maintaining good output.

- Threads feel somewhat gritty. But as I understand, titanium is like that.

- Unfortunately, no nice neutral tints here - even though the V4 brightness bin is available in both neutral white and 70 CRI white in addition to cool white. Then again, neutral white is a rarity with keychain lights - my E05s certainly isn't available in neutral white, either.

Needless to say, this ISN'T a light for those who believe a keychain light has no business producing more than 50 lumens. Then again, this crowd probably won't buy this light anyway. This light is for those who need some serious illumination in a small package when they have no other light around. Or just people who want to inpress their friends by showing how much light they can get from a single ordinary AAA battery (albeit NOT an alkaline battery!). For these folks, the Thrunite Ti is a GREAT choice. And hopefully, this light will give other manufacturers a good reason to start using the new XP-L rather than typical small die emitters in 1xAAA lights.


----------



## saypat (Jan 15, 2015)

I have this one (EagleTac D25AAA). It is my finest! Replaces my Tank007 EO9, and my Ti3. The clip is weak part of it. Magnet is awesome.


----------



## robert.t (Jan 15, 2015)

saypat said:


> I have this one (EagleTac D25AAA). It is my finest! Replaces my Tank007 EO9, and my Ti3. The clip is weak part of it. Magnet is awesome.



Wrong thread?


----------



## Dubois (Jan 15, 2015)

How easy does the clip fit onto this light? I always worry about scratching the light with this type of clip.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 15, 2015)

Dubois said:


> How easy does the clip fit onto this light? I always worry about scratching the light with this type of clip.




No problem whatsoever although it is probably wise to avoid to install it on and take it off too many times.


----------



## robert.t (Jan 15, 2015)

Kilovolt said:


> No problem whatsoever although it is probably wise to avoid to install it on and take it off too many times.



I'd be a lot less worried about the clip scratching this than a similar aluminium light. Once the anodisation is chipped off an Al light that's it. With Ti, scuffs and scratches are soon going to be part of the finish anyway and you can polish them out easily whenever you want.


----------



## KQL (Jan 15, 2015)

robert.t said:


> I'd be a lot less worried about the clip scratching this than a similar aluminium light. Once the anodisation is chipped off an Al light that's it. With Ti, scuffs and scratches are soon going to be part of the finish anyway and you can polish them out easily whenever you want.



Are there any functional consequences to flaking ano or does the look of it ruin the light for you? I must admit I always go for the aluminum version, due to lower weight. With this light, the difference is negligeable, so I got it for my keys (already have 4 Ti3s).


----------



## robert.t (Jan 15, 2015)

KQL said:


> Are there any functional consequences to flaking ano or does the look of it ruin the light for you?



Not sure. Corrosion protection, I suppose, but I don't know how big of a problem that is. I know it is a problem with for instance cheaper watches made of chrome plated brass, as the brass starts to corrode pretty badly once the chrome scratches off, but aside from the cosmetic issues it takes a long time to really damage the case.

I mainly just don't like a bunch of shiny chips in a dark finish. Ti tends to pick up a lot of dull grey scuffs and scratches easily, but these bother me somewhat less because they look more natural, and I know I can polish them out if I ever want to restore the finish.

My Thrunite Ti hasn't arrived yet (ordered before Xmas; still waiting) so I'm mostly talking from experience with my two Eagletac D25s, one of which I always have with me, plus a few others I have in Ti. I plan to put mine on my keyring, so fully expect it to be pretty dull and scuffed looking after a few weeks.


----------



## JKolmo (Jan 15, 2015)

Received mine today. Beautiful machining and so on. But for a tint purist like me (haven't purchased a CW light for years) I must say that the tint is hideous. Some kind of cool-green combo however lacking the worst blueish hue. Anyways, I legoed from the two best worlds: beautiful ti body paired with a NW Ti3




head (with a much nicer tint). Presto!


----------



## JKolmo (Jan 15, 2015)

...and I guess it's sibling wont get much runtime...


----------



## robert.t (Jan 15, 2015)

JKolmo said:


> for a tint purist like me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...a much nicer tint). Presto!



As a design purist this made me throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Dubois (Jan 15, 2015)

Kilovolt said:


> No problem whatsoever although it is probably wise to avoid to install it on and take it off too many times.



OK, thanks. Mine arrived this morning. Nice knurling, easy one handed operation, but the tint is a horrible green. Not sure the UI is to my liking either, but it is a very pretty light.


----------



## JKolmo (Jan 15, 2015)

robert.t said:


> As a design purist this made me throw up in my mouth a little.



LOL! I agree it's not the prettiest combo. I'm now back to alu/alu and ti/ti. The ti will be used for backup duties. Sad for such a nice little light.


----------



## robert.t (Jan 15, 2015)

JKolmo said:


> LOL! I agree it's not the prettiest combo. I'm now back to alu/alu and ti/ti. The ti will be used for backup duties. Sad for such a nice little light.



I wonder how hard it would be to swap the internals of the two heads?


----------



## scout24 (Jan 15, 2015)

Sounds like a job for Vinh...


----------



## timbo114 (Jan 15, 2015)

agreed that the tint is horrible
219b would work nicely for me


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 15, 2015)

timbo114 said:


> agreed that the tint is horrible
> 219b would work nicely for me



Only problem with a 219b is that it would just give you another underpowered keychain light with a Nichia, which is something you can already get. What I would like to see is a good neutral white XP-L. Why do they go with cool white when the V4 brightness bin is available in both neutral white and 70 cri white? EITHER of these would be better than cool white (which I generally despise). There are even 80 cri neutral XP-L emitters which would certainly give a VASTLY better tint with a negligible drop in brightness, but NOOOOOO! We have to be stuck with cool white.


----------



## gunga (Jan 16, 2015)

Well I got mine. Still deciding on if I like the levels (I usually prefer a 1-3 lumen level before the 10. Also Max is impressive be a lot less useful than a 60-80 lumen level on AAA). Maybe the Fenix e99 is better for levels. I don't like exposed optics though. 

The tint on this one is fair. Still deciding if I can handle it. Luckily, a quick check shows it's not glued so I can mod it if needed. Pretty nice thread feel. Especially for a light at This price point. Clip seems decent. Overall I think I.like it. Especially since I can mod it if the tint sickens me. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Tachead (Jan 16, 2015)

StorminMatt said:


> Only problem with a 219b is that it would just give you another underpowered keychain light with a Nichia, which is something you can already get. What I would like to see is a good neutral white XP-L. Why do they go with cool white when the V4 brightness bin is available in both neutral white and 70 cri white? EITHER of these would be better than cool white (which I generally despise). There are even 80 cri neutral XP-L emitters which would certainly give a VASTLY better tint with a negligible drop in brightness, but NOOOOOO! We have to be stuck with cool white.



Dude, the light is $30 lol. Your not going to get a top binned neutral white titanium light for that. Hell I'm surprised they can make money on this as it is. 

The tint isn't that bad. It's much better then my new XP-L powered PD22UE and that cost more then double. These emitters have tint shift from center to edge of the beam. Plus, I think a lot of the time it's the AR coating on the lens that effects the tint. Take that away and you get better tint but, at the expense of light transmission. It's a catch 22.

The bottom line is this light is a steal at $30. But, don't expect a $100 light for $30,its not going to happen.


----------



## gunga (Jan 16, 2015)

Did everyone get spare o-rings with their light? Mine is missing the extras (yes I checked the packaging).

I'm tempted to send it back because I'm unsure the modes work for me, but the $30 for a pretty nice Ti light is hard to resist. I also don't have a great backup past my Preon Revos, and they don't have clips.

So, here are some updated impressions.

- The ui is fairly unique and seems to work well.
- The moonlight is great in very dark environments but light pollution renders is a bit less useful. Still, a good low-low.
- Max is impressive, but not too useful for most of my use on this size of light.
- The knurling is polished so smoother than is ideal.
- The clip is not super firm, hopefully I can stiffen it up with a little bending.
- Overall construction is very nice for the price. The key ring hole seems sturdy enough.
- Tint is mediocre. I'll likely go with a Nichia 219B, even though it makes the light "underpowered". All my lights are "underpowered" I guess.
- Beam is a touch ringy.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 16, 2015)

gunga said:


> Did everyone get spare o-rings with their light? Mine is missing the extras (yes I checked the packaging).



I'll check after I get home from work today, as amazon says: Delivery e_stimate:_ Friday, January 16, 2015 by 8pm. ....


----------



## Tachead (Jan 16, 2015)

I received a small ziplock with a spare o-ring and a clasp setup. It was under the foam at the bottom of the tin.


----------



## gunga (Jan 16, 2015)

Hmm, mine was missing these items. Luckily I have spare o-rings from Maratacs (looks similar) etc. Key chain I can live without. I got it from Amazon so they will take care of me. Thanks for the info!


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 16, 2015)

Spare o-ring in the small zip lock, in there with the key chain. Chiclets, 2 manuals, Ti, clip. Mine has smooth twist operation.


----------



## gunga (Jan 16, 2015)

Chiclets?


----------



## timbo114 (Jan 16, 2015)

chiclets = silica gel desiccant pack


----------



## gunga (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh.

Funny, never heard of that before!

I was looking for gum in my package.


----------



## gunga (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh well. I got inpatient. A little solder, a Nichia 219B. Aaaah. Much better. No more weirdly green cool white tint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gunga (Jan 17, 2015)

View attachment 231



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## run4jc (Jan 17, 2015)

Hmmm. I have 4 or 5 of those emitters in my 'mod box....' Hmmm. How difficult was this mod?




gunga said:


> Oh well. I got inpatient. A little solder, a Nichia 219B. Aaaah. Much better. No more weirdly green cool white tint.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 17, 2015)

gunga said:


> Chiclets?



0:22 ...


----------



## H.J.M. (Jan 17, 2015)

Lol @ chiclets ...
Well, i have the TI Ti too. I agree with gunga's remarks. But mine came with the little Baggie and extra's. the little tin is good for the parts bin too. Keeping all the rings in it separate and easy to find.

i used a tiny split ring and swivel from an old unused fishing lure to go in the teeny tiny hole provided. It fits perfect. The little chain that comes with it is very unreliable. Risk using it, if you want. I tossed it to the parts bin.

Good on you for making yours more to your liking. The tint is tolerable for the time I use it. The price was super too.

HJM


----------



## ChibiM (Jan 17, 2015)

im about to jump on one of these. 
But I would like to use a 10440 for it. Otherwise I dont feel like its much of an improvement over my Fenix LD01 or ITP a3. 

still waiting for a full review


----------



## gunga (Jan 17, 2015)

run4jc said:


> Hmmm. I have 4 or 5 of those emitters in my 'mod box....' Hmmm. How difficult was this mod?



The pill was unglued. Just a standard emitter swap. Reflow onto stock board. Pretty simple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## westfork (Jan 17, 2015)

Hmmm, all this talk about the poor tint. I ordered three (some for Christmas gifts) and all had the identical perfect neutral white tint with very little ringing. I was pleasantly surprised because I won't keep a light with a cool white tint unless there is something else incredibly special about it.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 17, 2015)

westfork said:


> Hmmm, all this talk about the poor tint. I ordered three (some for Christmas gifts) and all had the identical perfect neutral white tint with very little ringing. I was pleasantly surprised because I won't keep a light with a cool white tint unless there is something else incredibly special about it.



Yeah, the one I opened was fine. Especially for a $30 Ti light! But I love that nichia 219B!


----------



## KQL (Jan 17, 2015)

I had the same problem with my Ti3s. Purchased one NW, tint was perfect. After a few weeks of testing it, ordered 3 more. All were ugly tints, green, purple, and one had lower output than others. And that's after replacing one that had malfunctioning mode switching. All purchased directly from Thrunite. Seems like they have a lot variation in their LEDs.


----------



## gunga (Jan 17, 2015)

Well. While the tint wasn't horrible, I'm pretty spoiled by my neutrals and Nichias. This one was cool yet had a greenish hotspot. Just didn't feel right. Since it was unglued, a simple swap was in order. I'm sure I get less output but I'm happy nonetheless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## timbo114 (Jan 18, 2015)

I got mine on Dec 27.
Beautiful host appearance - *love the FF mode* - nasty greenish beam - smooth NOgrip knurling due to high gloss polish.
A satin version with sharp knurl would be awesome. My Ti3 nw is the perfect example of good knurl and tint!

I don't care about blazing output on a key light - I have other blazers. 
For ME, this light needs a creamy smooth neutral emitter - 219b being my personal favorite.

Like gunga, I'm quite spoiled by my NWs & 219s. 
Sold off 98% of any CW units.

Good price for Ti, so I took a chance on the tint lottery - but I'd make improvements if I had the soldering skillz.

Any way for me to ruff up the knurl to add some grip?


----------



## KDM (Jan 18, 2015)

I took 800 grit sandpaper and a green stochbrite pad to the knurling parts only. This really improved the grip and gave the knurling a more defined appearance.


----------



## timbo114 (Jan 18, 2015)

Fantastic idea! 
I just masked the smooth parts and used some medium emory cloth to sharpen degloss the knurl.

Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 18, 2015)

I like the short chain and key ring clip. I can grab ahold of the ring at the end with my pinky while thumb and pointer finger manipulate the head on and off. All of my AAA have them on - is3, Ti3, and Ti.


----------



## robert.t (Jan 18, 2015)

KDM said:


> I took 800 grit sandpaper and a green stochbrite pad to the knurling parts only. This really improved the grip and gave the knurling a more defined appearance.



Pictures? Curious to know how this looks with part sanded and part polished. It could either look really good, or really naff.


----------



## KDM (Jan 18, 2015)

Good deal Timbo114 let me know how it works out for you.

Robert I'll try to snap a picture later this evening, maybe be hard tell it in my pictures. I'm no professional photographer, just a mediocre amateur.


----------



## KDM (Jan 18, 2015)

In this picture hopeful you can see where I sanded the battery tube more. The head has been sanded some but still needs more taken off.


----------



## robert.t (Jan 19, 2015)

KDM said:


> maybe be hard tell it in my pictures.



Thanks for taking the photo. It is hard to see the difference though. I take it that in person, it looks a bit less shiny?


----------



## Tachead (Jan 19, 2015)

Is this really that necessary guys? I dont find the light to be that slippery myself. Its not like its a mission critical tactical model.


----------



## gunga (Jan 19, 2015)

While the light is not super slippery, the knurling is not as grippy as it should be. Thanks for the tips, I've done a little de-glossing with some light sanding and steel wool. It seems to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Tachead (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah, what Thrunite should have done was did the knurling after the polish. Still a nice light for the money though and at least its not too abrasive because that can be bad too.


----------



## westfork (Jan 20, 2015)

I see this is now being offered in either a cool white or neutral white. Since the earlier "cool white" ones seemed to be neutral, I wonder what the neutral will look like? Ordered a couple just to see


----------



## Sarge930 (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't see this anywhere on their site, can I ask where it is?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 20, 2015)

westfork said:


> I see this is now being offered in either a cool white or neutral white.



So far I have only seen the Thrunite Ti with the XPL-V4. 

Since the XPL goes up to V5 and V6, the V4 is kind of neutral, depending.

Thrunite, Amazon, and other vendors have used both 
'Cool White' and 'Neutral White' interchangeably to describe the XPL-V4.

The Amazon listing has several different "versions" 
the last month when describing the same XPL-V4 Ti.

I have seen it jump back and forth from "Cool White" to "Neutral White".

However, it is still the XPL-V4.

So where do you see a specific listing for XPL-V3 ?


----------



## timbo114 (Jan 21, 2015)

_Cree XP-L V3-5D 1133.42LM 3700-4000K
Cree XP-L V4-3D 1186.43LM 4750-5000K
Cree XP-L V5-2A 1186.05LM 5700-6000K _*< fasttech info

*


----------



## Tachead (Jan 21, 2015)

I thought the V4 is the output bin guys? Cant there be many different temps and chromaticities from the same output bin? Thrunite doesnt list the chromaticity or temp bin that I can find.

I am guessing they are all the same and that the variation is due to error in the retailers descriptions. I only see one version listed on Thrunite's site.


----------



## timbo114 (Feb 2, 2015)

KDM said:


> In this picture hopeful you can see where I sanded the battery tube more. The head has been sanded some but still needs more taken off.


*
This is how I permanently fixed the slippy grip knurling ... silica sand in a media blaster.
*


----------



## robert.t (Feb 2, 2015)

timbo114 said:


> This is how I permanently fixed the slippy grip knurling ...



That looks pretty good. Same technique as KDM?

Mine still hasn't arrived and finally agreed with the seller for a full refund. I've now placed an order with Amazon and will be getting mine tomorrow, at last, hooray! If the knurling isn't grippy enough then I might be doing this myself.


----------



## jruser (Feb 3, 2015)

I didn't see a separate thread, but they now have the TiS. It is the same as this, only with xp-g2. I just got the NW version from amazon. Beautiful light with a good tint.


----------



## robert.t (Feb 3, 2015)

jruser said:


> I didn't see a separate thread, but they now have the TiS. It is the same as this, only with xp-g2. I just got the NW version from amazon. Beautiful light with a good tint.



Wait is that the single-mode version of the old Ti (or Ti2, Ti3) which is made of aluminium and a completely different design to the one discussed in this thread, or have they released yet another new model with a confusingly similar (i.e., exactly the same) name as a different model?

The Ti ("Christmas Edition") that we're discussing here is completely different to the Ti and is the only one that has anything to do with Titanium... I hate Thrunite so much for making me have to write this post.


----------



## thedoc007 (Feb 4, 2015)

As I understand it, the Thrunite Ti ($30) is always titanium, with XP-L emitter. The aluminum version, with XP-G2 emitter, is the Ti3 ($20).

As for the TiS, apparently they did use exactly the same name for both, even though they are very different. You can buy a Thrunite TiS, aluminum, single mode for about ten dollars. You can also buy a four mode (including strobe) made of stainless steel, for about twenty-five dollars.

:shakehead


----------



## gunga (Feb 4, 2015)

I think the TiS is stainless. The Amazon description is incorrect. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Feb 4, 2015)

jruser said:


> I didn't see a separate thread, but they now have the TiS. It is the same as this, only with xp-g2. I just got the NW version from amazon. Beautiful light with a good tint.



jruser is correct. The New TiS. CW or NW options. Looks like the same lumens as the Ti3: .04 / 12 / 120.


----------



## robert.t (Feb 4, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> :shakehead



That about sums it up.

Why, Thrunite?! Why do you hate us all so much?


----------



## robert.t (Feb 4, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> As I understand it, the Thrunite Ti ($30) is always titanium, ...



JFTR, this is the aluminium "Ti" (no number):

http://www.flashaholics.co.uk/thrunite/thrunite-ti.html

Linking here because it doesn't seem to be on the Thrunite site, presumably because it's no longer current, although it looks like you can still buy it on Amazon (green is the only colour left). UK price is £8.95 (about $14).

As far as I can tell, the Ti was the first, superseded by Ti2 and then Ti3. Now we have the Ti that's actually made of Ti, but technically the full name includes "limited Christmas edition" except that nobody actually calls it that.


----------



## robert.t (Feb 4, 2015)

5S8Zh5 said:


> jruser is correct. The New TiS. CW or NW options. Looks like the same lumens as the Ti3: .04 / 12 / 120.



Thanks for the link. It is indeed steel as well, so another 10g heavier than the Ti. I really like the ultra-smooth threads on my Fenix E05 SS and have been getting more used to the added weight, but dislike the lack of a really low low and the plastic optic. If the Ti threading is gritty I might give one of these a go in NW. Could be a very nice light if the mode spacing works as well in practise as it looks on paper.


----------



## jruser (Feb 4, 2015)

That is disappointing. I got the new TiS because amazon said it was titanium. I had skipped on the Christmas Ti because of the cool tint. I still like the light though. Almost has me considering selling my Revo SS NW.


----------



## timbo114 (Feb 5, 2015)

jruser said:


> That is disappointing. I got the new TiS because amazon said it was titanium. I had skipped on the Christmas Ti because of the cool tint. I still like the light though. Almost has me considering selling my Revo SS NW.


PM me if you want me to adopt your Revo NW


----------



## GordoJones88 (Feb 5, 2015)

jruser said:


> That is disappointing. I got the new TiS because amazon said it was titanium.



Amazon does not make the listings for new Thrunite lights.
One of the marketing people at Thrunite does.
She almost inevitably makes gross errors.
Then makes some of the corrections later.
There is also the language barrier.

Of course Amazon will give you a full refund including shipping back.
Obviously the "titanium" description is an error.
Email Thrunite service and ask for something free.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thrunite should rename and group all the Ti models together as Tit/A/SS 

Titanium/Aluminum/StainlessSteel


----------



## Sarge930 (Feb 6, 2015)

GordoJones88 said:


> Thrunite should rename and group all the Ti models together as Tit/A/SS
> 
> Titanium/Aluminum/StainlessSteel



I see what you did there...bahahah


----------



## easilyled (Feb 6, 2015)

GordoJones88 said:


> Thrunite should rename and group all the Ti models together as Tit/A/SS
> 
> Titanium/Aluminum/StainlessSteel



Good idea ... some folks would prefer Tit and others A/SS.

Of course being flashaholics, many would like all versions.


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 6, 2015)

easilyled said:


> Good idea ... some folks would prefer Tit and others A/SS.
> 
> Of course being flashaholics, many would like all versions.



LMAO, thanks. Great way to start the day, I'm glad I wasn't the only one to see it.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 6, 2015)

Too funny! I think the relabelling of the versions is an excellent idea. It takes away any confusion and makes for good common sense understanding.


----------



## Dutcheee (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm more of a Tit guy, as long as the whole package is well featured. Different configurations can be solid performers as well of course.


----------



## rpm00 (Feb 8, 2015)

Dutcheee said:


> I'm more of a Tit guy, as long as the whole package is well featured. Different configurations can be solid performers as well of course.



Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Dutcheee (Feb 9, 2015)

See next post, with pictures


----------



## Dutcheee (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm done customizing!

*Replaced the o-ring and smoothed up the (previously gritty) threads. Now smooth as silk.
*Glued clear epoxy mixed with green glow powder just above the lens
*Glued 12,5mm neodymium magnet on the tail (sticks to any metal surface in any possible angle)
*Attached a leash of paracord with titanium clip
*Matted the polished finish

I use it every day with Efest 10440 since I know it can handle it. Little pocket lumen canon!
Total weight incl. battery is just below 29 grams.

I carry an extra eneloop for runtime.

Best light I've got!


----------



## Bill S. (Feb 9, 2015)

"Replaced the o-ring and smoothed up the (previously gritty) threads. Now smooth as silk."

What o-ring and how did you smooth the threads? I have a tough time one-hand-opening mine.

Thanks!


----------



## Dutcheee (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey Bill,

I used an old spare from my olight i3S.

Twisting the head a lot of times, cleaning it and re lubing with silicone grease also helped a lot.


----------



## OCD (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't know if my light is a fluke, but my threads were buttery smooth right out of the box. I would say smoother than my several year old, edc'd Maratac SS.


----------



## gunga (Feb 9, 2015)

No. Mine were quite good too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## robert.t (Feb 10, 2015)

gunga said:


> No. Mine were quite good too.



Finally got mine. Threads are quite gritty. Not un-tunrnable, but definitely gritty. Can be used one-handed, but going back and forth to cycle modes isn't easy. Sounds like more people have got gritty threads than have got smooth threads, so I'd say those few are indeed a fluke. But that's pretty much what you expect with factory-made Ti. Hopefully mine will wear in, as there's room to slacken up without it getting too loose. I added some nano oil and that helped a bit, but not much.

That said, I only have one twisty that's super-easy to operate one-handed and that's my E05 SS, so it's not _bad_. Just not _great_. I've ordered an E99 Ti having discovered it has a lower low than the E05 SS, so we'll see which of these 3 ends up on the keyring. I doubt the E99 will be as smooth as the E05 SS either.


----------



## joxa80 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey dutcheee, how high does it go with the 10440 visually against the aaa and how's the runtime?excellent job by the way.


----------



## Dutcheee (Feb 15, 2015)

High on 10440 really blows you away with brightness for such a tiny light. I have nothing to measure lumen, but I'd say 3 times as bright as on eneloops.

Efest 10440 runtimes:
Hi 18min tot 2.5V
Mid 45min tot 2.5V
Low 57.5hrs down to 1.4V  (did run accidentaly on high in my pocket during test, so probably longer)

Only tested eneloop XX on High, giving 42min. runtime.

On 10440 High is very bright, Mid is brighter than high on eneloop and Low (firefly) is actually usable.
Firefly is too low on eneloop IMO.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Feb 15, 2015)

I would've already bought one of these if it wasn't for the DUMB DUMB DUMB mode spacing. I don't mind moonlight at the beginning but jumping from 12 lumens to 160 is so ridiculous.


----------



## gunga (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah. Not a fan of the myself...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## geal (Feb 25, 2015)

Dutcheee said:


> High on 10440 really blows you away with brightness for such a tiny light. I have nothing to measure lumen, but I'd say 3 times as bright as on eneloops.
> 
> Efest 10440 runtimes:
> Hi 18min tot 2.5V
> ...



Personally would never run this light on 10440. Runtimes suck. 12 lumen medium on eneloop is nice and bright for most tasks and I certainly don't need 300 plus lumens out of it on high for laughable runtime.


----------



## geal (Feb 25, 2015)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> I would've already bought one of these if it wasn't for the DUMB DUMB DUMB mode spacing. I don't mind moonlight at the beginning but jumping from 12 lumens to 160 is so ridiculous.



I really like the 12 lumens. Really nice balance of good brightness and good runtime. Not sure if I want 4 modes in this light so if anything I would probably drop high down to 110 or so. As is I really like this light though. To me I rarely need more than 10 or so lumens. It's nice to have the option to blast some lumens if needed which this light also provides. Keep in mind it's not a specialized primary light but a little aaa edc/backup light.


----------



## easilyled (Feb 25, 2015)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> I would've already bought one of these if it wasn't for the DUMB DUMB DUMB mode spacing. I don't mind moonlight at the beginning but jumping from 12 lumens to 160 is so ridiculous.



These lights can run on LifeP04 cells (3V). This is according to the manufacturer's specs (ie voltage range 1.2 - 3)

You will find the mode spacing much more to your liking with these cells. I'm running mine on them and the medium mode is much more than 12 lumens. The high mode is also brighter (about 200 lumens) but the firefly mode is unchanged.


----------



## Runt (Feb 25, 2015)

I may be in the minority here, but I find the spacing pretty useful on the ti3 and it looks to be about the same for the SS light. I find that firefly and mid/low are all need for most applications (running on alkaline) but it's nice to know that high is there in an emergency. This opinion may change as my eyes get older but for now it is more than enough to get around house and camp or take walk in the woods. 

Yes, the hidden strobe is dumb and the light would probably be better served with an SOS strobe or a mode between mid/low and high, but I find this light in my pocket more often than others I have.


----------



## cnlson (Mar 7, 2015)

can anyone who has this compare it to an ITP A3 EOS upgraded? I have the 96 lumen version and i'm wondering if this would be much better than what I have already.


----------



## Dutcheee (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes, it will be much better.

I have both.

Thrunite: lighter, brighter and way better runtimes.


----------



## Trevilux (Mar 11, 2015)

Thrunite ti in "ss or titanium", both, are great quality/price. My better AAA's at the moment:








GIF, Ti ss Vs Ti Ti


----------



## Jay R (Mar 19, 2015)

Used my 160 lumen Ti Special Xmas edition on high for 5 minutes last night and now high is the same as medium ! Nut's ! Back to Amazon with it. Possibly the heat sinking isn't up to par.


----------



## gunga (Mar 19, 2015)

What battery?


----------



## Jay R (Mar 20, 2015)

Normal NiMh 1.2v Duracell.


----------



## cnlson (Mar 20, 2015)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> I would've already bought one of these if it wasn't for the DUMB DUMB DUMB mode spacing. I don't mind moonlight at the beginning but jumping from 12 lumens to 160 is so ridiculous.



Having purchased one, my opinion mirrors yours. the low is way too low, the mid is about where the low should be. The high is nice but the run time is not as useful as others.




Dutcheee said:


> Yes, it will be much better. I have both. Thrunite: lighter, brighter and way better runtimes.



I'm not sure about that. The mid on the thrunite is about equal to the low on the ITP so at that point I end up using high far more often and the runtime on high is not long, 30 minutes or so. So it feels limiting. Additionally I have the dragging threads which I don't enjoy.
I'm kind of disappointed because it fits in well with my keychain and my EDC Leatherman Charge TI


----------



## Bill S. (Mar 20, 2015)

Another ITP A3 fan here. I have a few ITP A3s with the 96 lumen upgrade and also the NEW one with the 130 lumen upgrade. Yes, ITP A3 is alive in 2015. It's sold by Aimkon Tactical, fyi. Anyway, I carry the new ITP on my keychain. I love the Thrunite Ti's moonlight. I swapped their o-ring for a thinner one and now it's a nice, smooth rotation after nyogel. The Thrunite high is impressive and really room-filling floody. BUT, the medium is like so many others' low. Such a big gap spacing from med to high. If Thrunite would up the middle mode I would not at all mind if they lowered that short-life high to get it done.


----------



## cnlson (Mar 21, 2015)

Bill S. said:


> Another ITP A3 fan here. I have a few ITP A3s with the 96 lumen upgrade and also the NEW one with the 130 lumen upgrade. Yes, ITP A3 is alive in 2015. It's sold by Aimkon Tactical, fyi. Anyway, I carry the new ITP on my keychain. I love the Thrunite Ti's moonlight. I swapped their o-ring for a thinner one and now it's a nice, smooth rotation after nyogel. The Thrunite high is impressive and really room-filling floody. BUT, the medium is like so many others' low. Such a big gap spacing from med to high. If Thrunite would up the middle mode I would not at all mind if they lowered that short-life high to get it done.


Thanks for letting me know, I'll look into the 130 lumen I have several of the 96 lumens now. I'm assuming on amazon?

Edit : found and ordered. Anyone interested in a lightly used (2 days maybe 1 hr) thrunite please PM


----------



## timbo114 (Mar 28, 2015)

Just received my 2nd Christmas Edition (waited 38 days for delivery :thumbsdow) .. tint is really quite good on this one.
The 1st one I got is absolutely sickening muted green/yellow combo.
Side by side comparison is just disturbing.

I'll not sandblast the new one - so I always know which one to grab and use.


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 28, 2015)

Can I ask where you got the 2nd one?


----------



## timbo114 (Mar 28, 2015)

*hkequipment* .. 


E-coupon #TiXPL-US$2.45

I've NEVER had any parcel from them to take so long for arrival.
Usually around 10 days for delivery.

my 1st unit came directly from Thrunite.


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you sir!


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 29, 2015)

The code doesn't seem to work anymore.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 2, 2015)

Trevilux said:


> GIF, Ti ss Vs Ti Ti


Great Gif! If you get a chance, it would be even better if you showed both lights at the same lumens. 
It does seem the XP-L emitter in the Titanium is floodier and greener than the XP-G2 in the Stainless.

Here is a comparison of my XP-E2 and XP-G2, both at 85 lumens
The E2 is floodier and whiter. I actually don't like how yellow the G2 is.
apologies for the terrible image, yours are much better.. I have not learned how to post a pic here yet

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-2BAP_D1Um2w/VR3z4NNV9mI/AAAAAAAAI44/lLnrRXbnQnM/s800/IMG_6495.JPG


----------



## kreisl (Apr 3, 2015)

Trevi which model do you like better and why, TiS or TiTi?

Your TiTi does look somewhat greenish, doesn't it?


----------



## Trevilux (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Kreisl:

I prefer the Ti ss.
Better tint, neutral (little warm, I like it). And I prefer the beam of XP-G2 for aaa. And better price. Only prefer TiTi for the low weigh.


Really not greenish (TiTI is little blue on the edge of beam, and the Ti is neutral a little warm. If you combine blue and yellow ..... a little greenish. And the wall is a little yellow.)

Here the TiTi with a Olight I3S (this I3S is really greenish


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 4, 2015)

Wow. Interesting photo on the tints! Thanks for the beamshot.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 4, 2015)

First impressions of Thrunite Titanium Chrismas. Very dim, gritty threads. Great knurling, nice pocket clip, feels good in hand, 25 grams with battery. Not recommended.

compare and contrast Thrunite Ti Ti to Olight i3s
Olight has great range of brightness, very smooth and easy threads, no knurling, nice pocket clip, nice rounded tail cap. The Olight weighs 22 grams

compare and contrast Thrunite and Olight on Medium to Fenix E01 in daytime. The Fenix will illuminate a shady corner of my kitchen better than the Thrunite and better than the Olight. The Fenix weighs 20 grams.

claimed specs, in actual sequence
Fenix 13 lumens
Olight 20, 85, 0.5, 
Thrunite 0.5, 12, 162

reviews say actual intensities with Alkaline batteries
Fenix 8 lumens
Olight 10, 66, 0.5
Thrunite 0.1, 10, 126

I will add more info after dark, to investigate how useful the Thrunite light levels are.

My first impressions are that it is pretty to look at and hold but the gritty threads and very poor output give it a Do Not Buy recommendation so far.

For someone interested in a Titanium aaa flashlight for use during daytime and not in dark adapted circumstances, I would suggest the Fenix T99.

Happy Easter!

pics here
https://picasaweb.google.com/sliderjon/Lights


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 4, 2015)

jon_slider said:


> First impressions of Thrunite Titanium Chrismas. Very dim, gritty threads. Great knurling, nice pocket clip, feels good in hand, 25 grams with battery. Not recommended.



The gritty threads are to be expected, with titanium lights. Just the nature of the metal. Have you cleaned and lubed the threads? It won't make it as smooth as aluminum or stainless steel, but it might help. (I have handled both the E99 Ti and the Thrunite Ti, and I didn't find there to be a major difference in the smoothness of threads.)

As to it being very dim, I just don't understand, unless your light is defective. It is WAY brighter than either of the other lights you mention, at least on high. Are you just saying that firefly is too low for your preference, or are you saying it is a more floody beam (therefore less INTENSE), or are you actually saying the output is lower?


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 4, 2015)

Trevilux said:


> I prefer the beam of XP-G2 for aaa.


Totally agree so far. The XP-G2 in my Olight is tighter and whiter than the XP-L in my Ti Ti. Will try to get a pic later. Your Olight looks just the opposite as far as color compared to your Ti Ti. Still totally agree the Ti Ti super flood pattern is not my preference.. I guess it depends on the application.. the flood would have the advantage in a small spaces, like inside a camper, like I will test after dark..



thedoc007 said:


> … Have you cleaned and lubed the threads?…





thedoc007 said:


> As to it being very dim, … are you saying it is a more floody beam (therefore less INTENSE), or are you actually saying the output is lower?


Thanks for the feedback
I have lubed and worked the threads by screwing the head down a bunch of times, then wiping and repeating. There is definite improvement, and like you say, still gritty. The Olight is like silk by comparison.

Yes the Firefly seems ridiculously dim. It is rated the same as the Olight, but in actual use the Thrunite is MUCH dimmer than the Olight firefly even though both have the same reviewers lumens and the same specs.

I also feel the Thrunite is dimmer than the Olight on Medium, even though reviews say they are both 10 lumens.

The thrunite beam is much wider and yellower than my Olight. The thrunite seems dimmer to me, as if the output is lower. But this could be partly the fact the Olight is more of a spot.. like you say.

So yes, first impressions so far is that overall the Thrunite, on all three light levels, is dimmer and floodier than my Olight i3S. Im just testing it in the kitchen during daylight and look at the size and color of the light on the wall. I do not feel that the XP-L color and beam are impressive or something I would recommend, or give to my non flashoholic friends or family.

Im still happy to own the Ti Ti, its an interesting low light piece, just not imho for non dark adapted applications..

update
added a pic of the Olight and Ti Ti shining on my ceiling at dusk. Both on High. I would not say that the Ti Ti is Brighter, to my eyes. And the Ti Ti starts to warm up pretty quickly on that High setting.. If you look closely at the lumen specs Reviewers give the Ti Ti and the Olight, the Ti Ti is rated higher. Not the ridiculous higher the Ti Ti specs claim, but still higher.. Like I said, it does get warmer, and it does to me look dimmer, so far.

look at the picture on High
https://picasaweb.google.com/sliderjon/Lights#6134063167997117346

also look at the picture on firefly
https://picasaweb.google.com/sliderjon/Lights#6134066193515580562


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 4, 2015)

Understood...thanks for the clarification.


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 4, 2015)

Interesting photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 4, 2015)

Running a giveaway for a Thrunite Ti right now on my giveaway thread. 

All info you need to enter is in the first two posts in the thread. USA addresses only for this one.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 5, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Running a giveaway for a Thrunite Ti right now on my giveaway thread.



Very generous of you.

I did a bit more testing now that its dark out. I got into my camper van and tried the Thrunite in lowest mode. It is almost useless. Its mostly for looking at things right in front of your face. The Medium mode is excellent inside the Van, the wide flood works very well inside a camper, it also works well to illuminate a dark bedroom, which btw, the firefly mode will not do.

Ive spent a lot of time with polishing compound, emery paper, oil, and wiping, to get the Ti Ti to turn on and off smoothly, but its still gritty. I think the Ti Ti is a Failure for my needs, low is too low, high is too high, and medium is marginal..

I still think the Fenix T99 is a better range of illuminations, without PWM if Titanium is a priority. However, for me a pocket clip is a priority, and Fenix does not offer one, though something could be McGyvered. The Thrunite non Titanium is a PWM unit, as is the Maratac that it resembles. At this point Im coming to REALLY appreciate the smooth threads and useable firefly of the Olight i3s, which is not a PWM unit . Im even beginning to appreciate that the Olight comes on at Medium instead of firefly first. Imo Olight has come up with a product that on first mode will be perfect for a non flashoholic, and for those of us interested in a useable sub lumen level, the Olight firefly level is excellent, and matches its specs.

If i had bought a Ti Ti relying on its spec that the firefly is .5 lumen, I would feel cheated and would return it for refund. But I bought this one used, knowing in advance that it was going to be just a test unit.. so still no remorse, just wiser..

onwards to the next light wish..


----------



## kreisl (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks Trevilux for the detailed description and clear opinion!

Sure, all Olights i have/had are very greenish, no matter XP-G2 or XM-L or XM-L2, it is weird. I got a TiS-nw too and to me it is the nicest AAA light in my collection: great looks due to the polishing, light-weight compared to other AAA SS lights, extremely bright fwiw (beats the Tank E09 by faaar both in spill and hotspot brightness), i've never seen such a bright Eneloop AAA light, maybe only to be beaten by Surefire AAA , and most of all the great rosy tint, not yellowish, not greenish. I play with the light everday haha but can't get over to sort it out for actual EDC keychain duty: because the UI is impractical imho (i need my AAA lights to come on first mode in Med or High, not Low nor Firefly) and because the lights too beautiful shiny blinky bling-bling. 

For the latter reason i got the Eoslamp AAA holster. Awesome quality, highly recommended by me. It has a velco strap, heavy-duty!, on the backside, which one cannot see on the product photos. I clipped the keychain buckle to the black plastic loop, so it's now a natural pairing of light with holster.

With all the info given in this thread i probably don't need to check out the TiTi. I don't believe that i would like it better than my TiS-nw


----------



## Dutcheee (Apr 6, 2015)

IMO low on the TiTi on NiMh is too low as well. On Li-ion or Li-Mn however it is perfect. This basically makes it a two mode light. Usable Low with long runtime and both crazy bright Med and High. I would recommend you try it, before throwing it into the trash.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 6, 2015)

Dutcheee said:


> IMO low on the TiTi on NiMh is too low as well. On Li-ion or Li-Mn however it is perfect. This basically makes it a two mode light. Usable Low with long runtime and both crazy bright Med and High. I would recommend you try it, before throwing it into the trash.



Yes, but don't overlook LifeP04 3V cells either as I mentioned before. I have Coolook LifeP04s and unlike ordinary 4.2V Li-ion cells which this light is not recommended for, 3V cells are still within the voltage range recommended.

With LifeP04 cells, the firefly low is preserved albeit a little brighter (perhaps 2 lumens). The medium mode is probably 60-80 lumens and the high mode is ~200 lumens.

I've looked at these forums over the years enough to know that unless a light has infinitely variable adjustable brightness, like the V10R, that there is never going to be a single solution that pleases everybody. Some people love a firefly sub-1-lumen level and others hate it!!


----------



## Dutcheee (Apr 6, 2015)

I use the light daily basically since its launch on Li-Mn 4.2V. 
No problems at all, just need a recharge twice a week
Offcourse I could just be lucky. However i3S was never advertised for it and works flawless on 4.2V chemistry as well. 

Spacing (M/H) could be nicer on LifePO4, haven't tried it.

And you are completely right in pointing out it's all personal preferences!


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 7, 2015)

kreisl said:


> … I got a TiS-nw too and to me it is the nicest AAA light in my collection:… and most of all the great rosy tint,… i need my AAA lights to come on first mode in Med or High, not Low nor Firefly




Thanks for the color info, the only detail I object to is the extra weight of the Stainless, 36 grams, vs 22 grams for an i3s, and 25 grams for the Ti Ti


while looking up your Ti Stainless, I had a moment of enlightenment..


Ti Ti:
http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-ti-limited-christmas-edition/
Firefly: 0.5 Lm(115h), Low: 12 Lm(6.3h), High: 162Lm(0.5h), Strobe:162Lm(1 hour)


Ti SS
http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-tis/
Firefly: 0.04 Lm(115h), Low: 12 Lm(6.3h), High: 120 Lm(0.5h), Strobe:120Lm(1 hour)


My AHA moment:
The Ti Ti firefly is 0.04 Lm, NOT 0.5!!! imo The specs have a typo, on the Ti Ti it says 115 hours at 0.5, on the Ti SS it says the same 115 hours, but 0.04.. who do you believe? (knowing that the i3s is rated for 60 hours at 0.5)


imo the Ti Ti firefly mode IS definitely NOT 0.5, it most definitely IS 0.04.


my reason for saying that is I have an i3s and a Ti Ti. The Firefly on the i3s is stated to be 0.5. In actual comparison that is a match, my i3s is definitely 4x brighter than the Ti Ti


onwards





easilyled said:


> Some people love a firefly sub-1-lumen level and others hate it!!




I was a hater, partly out of ignorance.
For the last few days Ive been carrying the Ti Ti, even using it to go to the bathroom at night, work the threads to get is smoother, play with the modes.. yup, obviously too much time on my hands


My appreciation for the 0.04 Lm coming on First has increased every night. I can easily see at that light level when I wake up in the dark, and Im really happy not to reach for the i3s and have to scroll through M-H to get to 0.5 Lm





Dutcheee said:


> And you are completely right in pointing out it's all personal preferences!




agree
the Ti Ti is excellent in very dark conditions, when camping away from city lights, in the house at night with the lights off, walking in the countryside without streetlights… The strong point for the 0.04 is loooong run time. The Medium of the Ti Ti is almost half as bright as the i3s, this makes the Ti Ti more suited to dark conditions without other sources of ambient light.


the i3s is excellent in conditions with ambient light, daytime, indoors with the house lights on, evening stroll with streetlights.. The strong point for the i3s is that it comes on at Medium, very practical for most people and circumstances, while still offering a useful 0.5 Low, for longer runtime. The Medium of my i3s is considerably brighter than my Ti Ti, this again makes the i3s well suited for urban situations that have ambient light.


Unless it is really dark, the i3s is the far more visible and practical intensity. And the threads on the i3s are suuuper smooth compared to the gritty Ti Ti, despite all my efforts to smooth it out.


I still want to love my Ti Ti, after all its Titanium 
So atm I carry both the i3s and the Ti Ti… obviously I have a problem, LOL


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 16, 2015)

Lithium, 40% Less Filling, 400% Longer Fun, 1,000% More Wallet

Thrunite Titanium Christmas edition singe aaa

I did a test comparing an alkaline on sale at Radio Shack 4x$1 and some Lithiums I got for 4x$10

I compared the light brightness on high, and they look the same to me. I think that is supposed to happen with Current Regulation. Not sure, total newb

I read a review that says the Lithium will last 50 minutes and the alkaline 12 minutes in the Thrunite Ti3, which has a 130 lumen high with XP-G2 LED. The high on the Titanium model is factory spec 162 lumens, with XP-L4 LED, so not a direct comparison, but I thought the proportional run times would give some relative comparison, 10 min on alkaline and 40min on lithium is my projection.

Then I weighed the batteries and to my surprise the Lithium is a full 4 grams lighter! 10 grams for the alkaline, 6 grams for the Lithium.

So, in this example, Lithium costs 10 times more, lasts 4 times longer, is the same brightness, and is 40% lighter, than alkaline.

That means that per minute costs are
*Lithium 5 cents a minute, 
Alkaline 2 cents a minute*

Here is a photo of the batteries
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-CAmyDQdczV4/VTBTi0lWE0I/AAAAAAAAI74/2cYLCIF8TLE/s912/IMG_6742.JPG

A high beam photo of the Lithium on high (daytime kitchen ceiling)
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-mfkm4dovSTQ/VTBTmCprjxI/AAAAAAAAI8A/PNVS015Q4u4/s640/IMG_6738.JPG

A photo of the Alkaline on high
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-IIeSJorc68Q/VTBTp03ataI/AAAAAAAAI8I/gcXXqCBbhSY/s640/IMG_6739.JPG


----------



## lund1660 (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a ti and looking for a 10440 I read a couple people using Efest 10440 battery but can only find flat tops will the flat tops work? Thank you


----------



## Dutcheee (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes, I use the efest's every day in this light. Great batteries.


----------



## AFearlessBirdOfParadise (Sep 6, 2015)

Thrunite Ti5

http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-ti5-neutral-white-new-arrivial/

Add another one in the 1xAAA clicky segment.


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 6, 2015)

It is a pen light. Looks a little long to me.


----------



## 18650 (Sep 6, 2015)

RI Chevy said:


> It is a pen light. Looks a little long to me.


 90mm for a 1xAAA is ridiculously huge!


----------



## J_C (Aug 17, 2016)

18650 said:


> 90mm for a 1xAAA is ridiculously huge!



I don't think so, not to include a tail switch and protruding cap on it. With the non-removable pocket clip it's obviously meant for people to carry it that way so it only needs be as short as the pocket depth rather than trying to be a keychain light which it isn't. Granted, this also makes you wonder if the same people who have interest would be just as well off with something equivalent but an even longer 2 x AAA format.


----------

